# Trudnoća i porod > Trudnoća i sve što ona (do)nosi >  bolovi u ranoj trudnoci

## adria

trudna sam 5 tjedana.imam jake bolove u podrucju desnog jajnika.nekako sam odmah posumljla na vanmatericnu trudnocu pa sam privatno obavila ultrazvucni pregled.bebica je locirana u maternici.naravno jos je premalena pa se vidio samo gest. mjehuric i žum. vrecica.diagnosticiran je i prijeteci pobacaj,dobila sam dabroston,mirovanje...kontrola za 7-10 dana.ono sto me brine su bolovi koji su i dalje locirani na desnoj strani u podrucju jajnika i kriza te se sire u desnu nogu.vrlo su jaki i neugodni.kad krenu traju satima.cudno u svemu tome je sto ne krvarim.sve to me strasno zabrinjava pa je svaki vas savijet dobrodosao.

----------


## Ivana B-G

draga, i mene je znalo dosta jako boliti na pocetku. ako doktor kaze da je sve u redu, onda mu slobodno vjeruj!
kod mene je trenutno bio slucaj da sam unatoc trudnoci od 6 tjedana imali i ovulaciju! *zamisli* tako da me vjerovatno i to dodatno pikalo. 
pricekaj jos dvea tjedna, pa idi ponovo na pregled, naravno ako ne bude kakvih vecih problema tipa krvarenja ili slicno. 
saljem ti ~~~~~~ da sve bude dobro!

----------


## iva_luca

adria, 
ako ti je dijagnosticiran prijeteći pobačaj, onda poslušaj doktora i miruj. Ili slikovitije, pravi se mrtva!  
Ono što ti je dozvoljeno je odlazak do wc-a i natarg u krevet. Jedi normalno (u krvetu) i pij dosta tekućine, najbolje vode. Probaj si pronać položaj u kojem je bol manja.... Smiješ uzeti tableticu za umirenje (meni je dr. preporučio normabel ili apaurin) kako bi se opustila... 
Teško je reći zašto nema krvarenja jer ne znam što je dr. vidio ultrazvukom.... U svakom slučaju, bolje da ga nema.  
Na slijedećoj kontroli ćeš, ako sve bude u redu, vidjeti srce svoje bebe kako pulsira    :Heart:

----------


## ASTRA

ma kakvo krvarenje, bole te leđa zbog naglog širenja maternice, najajči dokaz za to je bol koja se širi u nogu. Tako je i meni bilo skoro cijelu trudnoću i uvijek sve super.

Miruj i čitaj neke knjige koje s ovom tematikom nemaju nikakve veze.

 :Love:

----------


## RozaGroza

drage i lijepe trudnice, nadam se da vam trudnoća prolazi mirno i sretno...  :Heart:  

danas sam negdje 5 tjedana...već tjedan-dva osječam laganu napuhanost u predjelu maternice i taj dio trbuha mi je dosta osjetljiv...nemam neke jake bolove...tu i tamo neš malo, al ništa što ne bi bilo normalno za trudnoću...zanima me da li je neka od vas osječala tu napuhanost i osjetljivost u donjem djelu trbuha, nešto slično nekakvoj otežanosti? Pored toga sam i užasno umorna, puno više nego normalno, zapravo polumrtva sam...brzo se umorim i pola dana preležim u polusnu...zaspim dosta rano i dižem se oko 05!!!

eto zanima me da li su to normalni simptomi?

Pusa vama i vašim ljubavicama   :Kiss:

----------


## Indi

*RozaGroza*, ne brini, sve je to normalno  :Kiss:

----------


## adria

drage moje,evo da vam zahvalim na svim odgovorima i savjetima.u srijedu sam ponovo bila kod svoje ginekologice koja je ovaj put vidjela g. vrecicu i embrio 5.8 mm sa urednom srcanom akcijom.prosle godine u ovo vrijeme imala sam neuspjelu trudnocu,blighted ovum i kiretazu tako da sam se skroz raspekmezila kad sam vidjela to malo srce kako pulsira na ekranu.moji bolovi su jos uvijek prisutni.vrlo su jaki i neugodni.uglavnom stalno osjecam desnu stranu kao bolove u krizima i nozi.ponekad to postane probadanje koje me doslovno preznoji.dr. kaze da postoji mali miom koji izaziva kontrakcije.dobila sam spazmex koji nista ne pomaze,naravno!ostaje mi mirovati i cekati...roza groza,evo da se osvrnem na tvoje probleme!mislim da su tvoji bolovi sasvim normalni za prve tjedne trudnoce...budi mirna i uzivaj u trudnoci!

----------


## RozaGroza

*Indi, Adria*  :Kiss:   hvala...  :Heart:

----------


## adria

roza,nadutost,pritisak.mala probadanja i boluckanja su posve normalne nedace trudnoce!meni je ovo cetvrta tako da ti mogu potvrditi iz iskustva...nazalost samo jedna je realizirana do kraja...nadam se da ce i ova bebica koju nosim ugledati svjetlo dana... pusu saljem tebi i tvojoj bebici!

----------


## trudnjača

Pozdrav svima !
Ja sam u 16. tjednu a od 6.tjedna imam stalno neke bolove, čas lijevi, čas desni jajnik, čas po dnu stomaka, čas negdje sa strane...Uz to sam u dva navrata imala i jača krvarenja u kojima su mi izašla dva krvna ugruška i koja su prestala odmah, ali se nastavio smećkasti iscjedak pa se sve smirilo i sad je sve ok. Pijem dabroston, mirujem i nekako vjerujem da će sve biti dobro...
Usput, što dr. točno podrazumijevaju pod mirovanjem: ležanje kao da si invalid ili usporeni tempo života uz što više ležanja i odmaranja?
Pozdrav svima!  :Heart:

----------


## Diami

ovisi ti da li si na mirovanju ili strogom mirovanju. Ima više "stupnjeva". Može biti da se samo moraš štediti, što znači da npr. smiješ jednom dnevno na kratku šetnju od pola sata, smiješ se kretati po kući, ali npr.  nema saginjanja i nošenja teških predmeta. A strogo mirovanje znači baš ležanje, uglavnom preporučaju na boku, smiješ do wc-a i obaviti higijenu. I tu postoji blaža i stroža varijanta - da li se smiješ dići i pojesti sjedeći ili moraš u polusjedećem položaju bez dizanja i slično. 

Dakle - pitaj doktora što vrijedi za tebe u konkretnom slučaju.

----------


## trudnjača

Idući tjedan sam na kontroli i nadam se da će sve biti ok unatoč svim tim bolovima, boluckanjima i žiguckanjima...
U prvoj trudnoći nisam imala ama baš NIKAKVIH problema te vrste, rastao mi stomak i to je to...A sad...

----------


## Pepita

Nije to cure ništa, kod mene su širenja užasno bolna...s kime god pričam nikome nije ni sjena. Naučila sam se već na to. Svaka tri do četiri tjedna po nekoliko dana me uhvati. Boli kao ludo, zateže, probada i što sve ne...evo danas upravo takav dan pa sam od 17:00 do 22:00 sata šetala, bila vani i skitala i sad mi je malo bolje, ali ujutro kad se tek probudim - ajme majko dok se ne zagrijem. I tako to traje nekoliko dana pa prođe.

Što se tiče probadanja do negdje 20 tjedna me znalo luđački probosti u predjelu jajnika, ako bi kihnula, u krevetu se išla okrenuti na drugu stranu ili podignuti iz kreveta. To probadanje je bilo užasno jako da bi na sav glas viknula "ajoj" i uhvatila se za stomak.

Sada u 24 tjednu trudnoće presretna sam kad nešto boli ili zateže jer znam da moja bebica raste i širi svoju kućicu.

Cure nema straha, sve, ama baš sve to je normalno i zato se zove "drugo stanje"   :Heart:

----------


## rebeca

*Pepita* upravo si dala odgovor na moje pitanje. Ja imam osjećaj kao da se plod zljulja u meni, ako naletim na rupicu dok vozim, ili hodam pa nezgodno stanem ili kihnem. Onda se uplašim  :shock: , ali sreća ipak kratko traje

----------


## Pepita

> *Pepita* upravo si dala odgovor na moje pitanje. Ja imam osjećaj kao da se plod zljulja u meni, ako naletim na rupicu dok vozim, ili hodam pa nezgodno stanem ili kihnem. Onda se uplašim  :shock: , ali sreća ipak kratko traje


Ja sam u ranijoj trudnoći imala osjećaj da mi maternica skakuče u utrobi   :Laughing:  uglavnom mozak na pašu i uživaj, ja nema što nisam prošla od tih bolova i probadanja. Jednu večer sam čak završila na hitnu pomoć koliko me probadalo i naravno sve je bilo uredu.

E da, još nešto korisno za moje nove trudnice, crijeva znaju biti vrag, takva probadanja i bolovi da nisam mogla vjerovati da je to od crijeva.

----------


## Diami

E, da, crijeva i probava, to je vrlo zanimljivo koliko se tu da "namučit" trudnicu...

I mene je znalo od kihanja tako strašno probosti da bih skoro pa zaplakala. Prva dva, tri puta sam se naravno i strašno prepala... Kasnije kad bih osjetila da slijedi kihanje, pokušala bi se namjestiti i pripremiti mišiće, pa sam znala i spriječiti ili ublažiti probadanje.

A sad me bole prepone i kukovi, posebno nakon duljeg sjedenja ili ležanja - to je takoreći - sljedeći stadij...  :Grin:

----------


## Pepita

> Kasnije kad bih osjetila da slijedi kihanje, pokušala bi se namjestiti i pripremiti mišiće, pa sam znala i spriječiti ili ublažiti probadanje.


Ista stvar   :Laughing:

----------


## atenjanka

I probadanja i bolovi i nadutost... sve je to normalno u trudnoći. Budući da je svaka žena individua koja drukčije reagira na tako drastične promjene, i trudnoće s popratnim promjenama su skroz drukčije. Samo treba usporiti sa svim aktivnostima i biti sebi najbitnija te si ugađati. Sretno!

----------


## rebeca

Jeli normalno da leđa bole u 6 tj.? Jutros sam se jedva digla iz kreveta

----------


## rebeca

Ja sam se noćas nekako čudno okrenula tako da sam naglo legla na stomak, tako jako me dole zabolilo. nešto kao da mi se na trnutak zgrčila maternica, ili mišići u donjem dijelu stomaka. Uglavnom bol je nestala odmah. I stalno mi je nekakva bol prisutna, čas kao da ću dobiti, čas probadanja, čas nadutost... Treba li me to brinuti. Uz to imam i nekakav žućkasti icjedak, koji može biti od utrogestana, ili... :?  Ovo mi je druga trudnoća, prva nje uspijela, pa doslovno sad sve osluškujem i sve me zabrinjava.  :Sad:

----------


## Točka

> Ja sam se noćas nekako čudno okrenula tako da sam naglo legla na stomak, tako jako me dole zabolilo. nešto kao da mi se na trnutak zgrčila maternica, ili mišići u donjem dijelu stomaka. Uglavnom bol je nestala odmah. I stalno mi je nekakva bol prisutna, čas kao da ću dobiti, čas probadanja, čas nadutost... Treba li me to brinuti. Uz to imam i nekakav žućkasti icjedak, koji može biti od utrogestana, ili... :?  Ovo mi je druga trudnoća, prva nje uspijela, pa doslovno sad sve osluškujem i sve me zabrinjava.


Grčenje maternice koje opisuješ dešava se pri nagim pokretima i prirodna je obrambena reakcija. Probadanja, nadutost...povremena bol sve sam to i ja prošla. A žuti iscjedak imam još uvijek.

Dakle....sve je to normalno.   :Love:

----------


## rebeca

*Točka*  :Love:  . Samo da dođe taj ponedjeljak i taj utv. Sad sam ušla u 7 tj pa će se moći sve vidjeti. U prošloj trudnoći ja nisam imala ovakve simtome, nisam ništa osjećala, što može i biti dobar znak da se nešto događa. Ali opet kad to sve i osjetim stalno mislim evo ga sad ću prokrvaviriti. Nikako da se umirim, pokušavam ne misliti na to, ali kao da mi se glava preselila u donji dio stomaka  :Love:

----------


## rena7

Rebeca i mene su u početku trudnoće mučile iste brige. Sve je to normalno. Ne boj se   :Heart:  

Sretno u ponedjeljak!

----------


## malo janje

ja sam imala od pocetka do 5 mj. takve bolove ko kad imam mengu i doktor rekao da pijem magnezije da to pomaze ko ranih bolova u trudnoci

----------


## RozaGroza

*Rebeca*, ja isto tek ušla u 7 tjedan i sutra imam UZV na kojem očekujemo srčeko da vrijedno radi...imam identične simptome tvojima i isto sam na utrogestanima (preuranjen porod u prošloj trudnoći, izgubili bebicu sa 6 mjeseci)...

mene su ti utrogestani dokusurili, napuhana sam ko slonica...a boluckanja i probadanja imam svako malo, i nekad kad napravim neki nagli pokret probode ko ludo, i kod kihanja, pa sad drzim skembu svaki put, a baš ko za vraga kišem ko manijak od kad sam trudna! 

držim ti fige za sutra, i želim ti što i sebi, zdravu lijepu veliku bebicu   :Kiss:

----------


## rebeca

*RozaGroza* i ja želim tebi sutra da čuješ   :Heart:   . Ja sam na utrićima zbog Ivf. Joj i meni su dosadili to guranje me više izluđuje i njihov iscjedak. mene je jako strah šta će biti sutra, samo mi je u glavi spontani što sam imala, i ne mogu nekako  vjerovati da će sve biti ok. Ali opet uza sve ove simptome, mislim da se nešto i događa, po cijele dane mi je muka, ali nekako se kontroliram da ne povratim, jer sam poslije povraćancije katastrofa. Ja sam sutra 7+3, pa bi trebali isto tako znati jeli sve uredu. Prošli put sa 5 tj. smo vidjeli GV malu početnu.
Javi kako je bilo  :Love:

----------


## misliteljica

Bok, na pravom mjestu smo se našle.
Ja sutra navršavam 6 tjedana. U srijedu imam prvi pregled i (valjda) ultrazvuk. Doktori ljetuju pa nije bilo šanse za raniji termin. Imam iste povremene bolove kao za mengu. Nekako se to pojačava ako sam umorna ili jako aktivna, pa to shvaćam kao signal da usporim. Piše u knjizi da je to sasvim normalno i da se maternica povećava...
Ovo mi je prva trudnoća i jednostavno ne znam kako bi se trebala osjećati ali nekako brijem da je sve ok.

Imam frendicu koja je valjda u dan kao ja trudna i ona je nažalost završla već u bolnici u Šibeniku U(bila je na moru tamo) s krvarenjem i koma neka....pa me to malo bacilo u bad, ali svejedno sam optimist.

----------


## the enchantress

Evo, i ja se pridružujem...
Danas sam/smo 6 tjedan i također me muče ti bolovi. Ponekad si mislim da ako ovo boli, što su tek trudovi.
Misliteljice, hvala ti, puno si mi pomogla svojim postom, jer je meni isto kao i tebi. Kada se umorim, bolovi se pojačavaju i svaki se put užasno prestrašim toga. Sada mi je lakše kada znam da je to normalno.

Iskreno, da nisam imala neke gljivice, ne bi se pojavila kod gin bar do 7 tjedna jer ovo što mi rade je strašno.
Naravno da moji ginkići, ni MPO (na kojem na kraju nismo završili, trebali smo idući mjesec), ni socijalka ne pričaju da sam trudna jer se plod još nije vido, tako da mi je sve ovo nekak totalni antiklimax. 
Dobila sam upute što da radim ako prokrvarim i to je to. 

Očekujem ultrazvuk ovaj tjedan. Držite nam fige.

----------


## RozaGroza

cure drage...da baš smo se sve našle na super mjestu   :Grin:  

ja sam se evo vratila sa UZVa i doktorica nije vidjela jedno srce, već 2 kako kucaju!!! imamo dvojajčane blizance i ja sam još sva u šoku, presretni smo i jedva čekamo vidjeti ta dva mala vražićka za...uh 30 tjedana :D 

što se tiće bolova i napuhanosti, zaista se može reći da su poduplani...i osječam svega pomalo, al neka, to se moji pilići gnjezde   :Zaljubljen:  

pusa svima, i želim i vama ovako uspješne UZVeve   :Laughing:   evo jedan Apčih da bude još kojih duplića...ha ha ha

 :Kiss:

----------


## Tatsha

rozagroza čestitam, eto vidiš i onoj napuhanosti koji je uzrok, kod dvojčeka buša puno brže raste,  odmaraj i čuvaj male mrvice   :Love:

----------


## the enchantress

> cure drage...da baš smo se sve našle na super mjestu   
> 
> ja sam se evo vratila sa UZVa i doktorica nije vidjela jedno srce, već 2 kako kucaju!!! imamo dvojajčane blizance i ja sam još sva u šoku, presretni smo i jedva čekamo vidjeti ta dva mala vražićka za...uh 30 tjedana :D



*Č e s t i t k e !!!!!!*  :Love:  

Ovo je predivno!  :D   :D

----------


## misliteljica

Pa to je zbilja super!!!
Ja se totalno čudno osjećam. Sada na trenutke totalno zaboravim da sam trudna, pa mi se čini da sam se možda nešto "preračunala"   :Smile:  
Ne mogu vjerovati da ću u srijedu vidjeti svoje dijete ... čekam ga 34 godine   :Smile:

----------


## iva_luca

RozaGroza čestitam! Ah duplići   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## rebeca

Evo i mene sa uzv. Dr. kaže da je sve ok. Heart nismo čuli ali smo ga vidjeli kako titra na ekranu. Trudna sam 7+3., EO 10 mm. Samo nisam razumila jeli ova kratica EO, kratica za plod i ovo je valjda njegova veličina. Confused Uglavnom sve odgovara svemu.
Ja sam oitala zašto ne čujemo otkucaje. Dr. je rekao da je to takva vrsta uzv. ili tako nešto da pogledamo dobro i vidimo kako kuca na ekranu. Rekao je da je plod još mali, i da ćemo za 4 tj. sigurno čuti.Kako je vama bilo?
 Mi još ne možemo vjerovati  da se ovo događa nama.
*RozaGroza čestitam*

----------


## Diami

Ja do sada niti jednom nisam čula srce, nego uvijek samo vidjela kako kuca na uzv. Meni je i to dovoljno, mada vjerujem da bi bilo predivno i čuti!

Roza Goza - iskrene čestitke!   :Love:

----------


## molnja

ja sam u 9 tjednu trudnoce isto i  nosim blizance!!!
interesira me kada se moze videti i do kad dali su jedno ili dvojajcani?

----------


## molnja

ja sam u 9 tjednu trudnoce isto i  nosim blizance!!!
interesira me kada se moze videti i do kad dali su jedno ili dvojajcani?

----------


## rebeca

*Diami*, bitno je da je na  ekranu da ga vidimo   :Heart:   :Wink:   :Kiss:

----------


## Diami

Mislim da se relativno rano vidi - jedna vrećica s dva ploda - jednojajčani, a svaki plod sa svojom vrećicom - dvojajčani.

----------


## the enchantress

Cure, ja danas 'umirem' od bolova (6+1 danas). U 2 ujutro su me probudili, uhvatili oko 11, i opet oko 17 i još traju.
OK, kada bih trebala dobiti mengu, u takvim bi situacijama popila tabletu, čisto da mogu normalno raditi.

Jesu li vama doktori nešto preporučili. Neke su pisale magnezij?

Meni je moja soc. rekla samo ok, ako prokrvarite odite u bolnicu, a MPO zamjenski doktor da mi utrići ne budu pomogli ako se priroda želi riješiti ploda (kojeg prošli tjedan tada još nisu vidjeli   :Sad:   ). 

Ja ne krvarim, no nekako me sve strah je li moguće da toliko osjećam ovo što osjećam? Nije baš da su tu svaki dan, no danas...

----------


## trudnjača

E sad kad sam pročitala za sve vaše bolove, stvarno mi je odmah puno lakše kad znam da je to u biti normalno. Posebno sam se bojala te boli kade kihnem ili se okrećem na drugu stranu u krevetu, odjednom nešto probode, kao ukoči...Bože sačuvaj. Samo se nadam da je sa bebom sve dobro, budući da mirujem od 6.tjedna a sutra idem na kontrolu ( sada sam 17+4 ) Bit će valjda sve dobro...

RozaGroza, čestitam!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## RozaGroza

*Molnja*, pozdrav i ovdje...
ja sam tek 6+4 i prije dva dana već mi je vidjela 2 ploda i 2 vrečice, 2 srčeka...rekla je da su dvojajčani...iako i kao takvi mogu ponekad biti isti...

 :Kiss:  

*Trudnjača*, pusa bublici i tebi, ja isto večinom mirujem...nemam zaista snage za ništa...ne znam kako ču izdržat pasivnih 9 mjeseci, al sve za bebice   :Grin:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za UZV sutra

----------


## RozaGroza

*the enchantress* mislim da kad imaš bolove najbolje je mirovati, legni i nemoj ništa raditi osim ići na pipi...čula sam i ja da cure uzimaju magnezij, proguglaj malo i vidi koji su učinci...nije na odmet također uzeti normabel od 2 ili max 5 mg...to opušta mišiće i pomoći će ti sigurno sa bolovima...i iako zvući ludo, uzmi čokolade, mene uvijek malo podigne i pomogne da se oraspoložim, jako je važno da budeš pozitivna i vjeruješ u sebe, i bebica če crpiti snagu iz tebe...jaka bol zaista ne mora značiti ništa loše, ima slučajeva kad su žene i prokrvarile i  osječale jaku bol, a na hitnoj ih pregledali i s bebom je sve bilo cool...a UZV ne mora vidjeti srce 5 tjedan, ko zna koji ti je točno, ja sam mislila da sam danas 7+4 a zapravo sam 6+4

Smiri se...  :Kiss:   maloj mrvici

----------


## RozaGroza

ispravljam se, ne srce nego plod...  :Grin:

----------


## the enchantress

Hvala ti RozaGroza.
Sutra oko 11 smo na ultrazvuku na SD. Držite nam fige!

----------


## misliteljica

Drage moje, evo me od doktora. Dijete je dugo 4,2 mm i čula sam i vidjela otkucaje srca. Ima 127 otkucaja u minuti. Danas sam konačno shvatila da ću postati mama  :Smile: 
Sve je super i doktor kaže da su bolovi apsolutno normalna stvar.
p.s. zabranio mi je da surfam po internetu nego kaže da se trebam opustiti i biti blažena  :Smile: )))

----------


## rebeca

*misliteljica*, koliko si trudna, i na kakvom si bila uzv, da je mogao čuti   :Heart:  . Ja sam  bila 7+3 i dr, kaže da njegov uzv. je usredotočen na plod a ne na zvuk i da ne mogu čuti   :Heart:  , nego samo vidjeti kako titra na ekranu. To je privano i svi aparati su noviji :? , preciznije u Cita

----------


## RozaGroza

*the enchantress* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za   :Heart:   javi nam odmah   :Kiss:

----------


## misliteljica

> *misliteljica*, koliko si trudna, i na kakvom si bila uzv, da je mogao čuti   . Ja sam  bila 7+3 i dr, kaže da njegov uzv. je usredotočen na plod a ne na zvuk i da ne mogu čuti   , nego samo vidjeti kako titra na ekranu. To je privano i svi aparati su noviji :? , preciznije u Cita


Rebeca, trudna sam 6+2 dana, ne znam kakav je bio UZV, bila sam kod dr. Fistonića, kaže da je to neki super uređaj. ZBILJA se čulo. Nevjerojatno. Mala flekica, a ima srce. Moje dijete   :Smile:

----------


## trudnjača

Konačno, nakon 11 tjedana mirovanja, krvarenja, iscjetka ovakvog i onakvog, silnih tableta i vaginaleta, dr mi danas reče da je sve ok i da konačno mogu normalno živjeti, naravno uz što više odmaranja kad god mogu. Aleluja!! Beba i više nego dobra, točnije DOBAR, jer opet nam stiže dječak, i to kako sad stvari stoje, opet jako krupan dječak.
Eto, još jedan dokaz da sve komplikacije u početku ne moraju značiti najgore...

----------


## the enchantress

Bebica je velika 4mm i srčeko kuca!  :D 

Naravno da je doktor još uvijek jako oprezan i kaže da držimo fige da nastavi kucati i dalje.

Bilo je jako gusto...taman mi je htio reći da se nažalost ništa ne vidi, a kada ono! MM je vidio skupa s njim, tek su onda meni okrenuli.

Eh! Odoh sada malo povraćati...

Hvala vam cure na podršci!

----------


## Cubana

I mene sve nešto bolucka, ne znam jel su leđa ili bubrezi, jel mjehur ili jajnici... Ma sva sam čudna. Sad sam 15 tjedana.
Odnijela sam mokraću na urinokulturu pa ću sutra vidjeti jel šta raste. Nema mi ginića ovaj tjedan pa ću ga preduhitriti sa nalazima  :Smile:

----------


## JoBe

joj tako mi je lakše kad čitam da svi imate neke slične tegobe ko ja...
ovo je prestrašno kako boli i više puta dnevno se uvatin u mislima tipa pa jel sigurno ovo u redu, a da zovem doc., itd... thanks cure jako ste me smirile!!

----------


## rebeca

> Bebica je velika 4mm i srčeko kuca!  :D 
> 
> Naravno da je doktor još uvijek jako oprezan i kaže da držimo fige da nastavi kucati i dalje.
> 
> Bilo je jako gusto...taman mi je htio reći da se nažalost ništa ne vidi, a kada ono! MM je vidio skupa s njim, tek su onda meni okrenuli.
> 
> Eh! Odoh sada malo povraćati...
> 
> Hvala vam cure na podršci!


Čestitam  :D  :D  :D . jeste li vidjeli ili čuli   :Heart:  ? I koliko si trudna?

----------


## RozaGroza

*the enchantress*  SUPER! :D  :D  :D  Bas mi je drago i ne brini, sad če bebica rast ko avion   :Grin:

----------


## †vanesax

Ako je bebica velika 4mm, to bi trebalo značiti da si ti trudna 6+4 do 7 nedelja. Nadam se da se "uklapaš" u mere i da će ti do poroda, a i posle sve biti školski   :Love:

----------


## the enchantress

Da, trebala bi biti 6+4 danas po FF-u. Ali dok kaže da je beba premala i uvjeren je da moram biti manje.
Pa sam malo surfala i na poliklinici Harni kažu za 6 tjedan plod može biti 2-6mm. Mi smo onda ta perlo laka kategorija   :Wink:  

Ma nek im bude!

Mi mazimo bušicu i bebicu i nadamo se.

----------


## astral

da te utješim, i meni je isto tako bilo, nije se dobro vidio plod pa sam bila sva prestrašena (pogotovo jer sam prošče godine imala kiretažu jer se plod nije razvijao) ali sve je ispalo ok. prva tri mjeseca sve me nešto probadalo, smetalo, jajnici, bubrezi,svašta! ali,hvala bogu, sve je to prošlo, sad sam u 31. tjednu i napredujemo!

----------


## Sandaaa

the enchantress, moja bebica je 6+1 bila 4,3 mm, a 7+1 čak 8,8mm... Isto smo u startu malo kasnili, ali dalje sve nadoknadili. I sada je bebač za dva dana napredniji nego bi po mojoj računici trebao biti... Oni rastu brzo i nemoj se brinuti oko veličine bebe. Pa govorimo o mm, a beba u toj dobi dnevno raste oko 0,5 - 1 mm..

----------


## ivana83

the enchantress, mi smo sad 8+1, a beba je za 6+5. imala sam kasnije ovulaciju, samo razmišljam pozitivno,   :Heart:   isto kuca i mislim da će bebice narasti i nadoknaditi!
ne mora sve biti savršeno po kalendaru  :Love:

----------


## †vanesax

Te rane mere ploda su poprilično nepouzdane, a i naši UZV aparati nisu baš uvek najprecizniji. Jako važno je i da ti je doc dobar i stručan UZV dijagnostičar i da je u tome iskusan. On može na pregledu pogrešiti za koji milimetar, a da tebe to jede danima, jer kao nije sve po PS-u, a zapravo se doc. zeznuo u proceni. Dešava se i to
Samo pozitiva! I ja i dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve nas da bude sve 5!

----------


## the enchantress

> Čestitam  :D  :D  :D . jeste li vidjeli ili čuli   ? I koliko si trudna?


Samo smo vidjeli kako 'lupa'.  Bilo nam je sasvim dovoljno. Za sada...

 :Wink:  


Cure, mene doslovno ubijaju ove mučnine, jedva da nešto pojedem u danu.
Kako se vi nosite s time?

----------


## ivana83

ma... ja sam jutros krepavala od mučnine, malo je falilo da se ispovraćam.
inače mi pomaže da non stop nešto po malo jedem, nažalost osjećam to po kilama, isto kao i vanesa.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## †vanesax

> inače mi pomaže da non stop nešto po malo jedem, nažalost osjećam to po kilama, isto kao i vanesa.


Grickala sam sve živo: suve kekse, štapiće, hleb, dvopek, voće, BADEME, ali mi je od B6 prestala mučnina na cela dva dana, a posle toga se značajno smanjila. Može imati veze i sa tim da sam tad bila ušla u 11 nedelju, u kojoj bi trebalo već da se povlače mučnine.

----------


## †vanesax

Sad mi je već mnogo lakše da istrpim kad mi stigne muka, jer nije jaka, ali mi zato i dalje sve smrdi ili mirisom guši.

----------


## rebeca

*the enchantress*  :Love:  
Ja sam 8+2, do jučer sam imala cijelodnevne mučnine, kontrolirala sam se da ne ispovraćam sve. Ono što pojedem na to mi se poslije povraća, i više to ne mogu smisliti. Ali izgleda da je jutros nešto lakše, probudila sam se , skoro pa nema mučnine. Čak sam uspijela napraviti ručak, fino sam ručala i opet mi nije muka. Jeli moguće da sa 8 tj. već prestaju mučnine, ja sam mislila da će to duže trajati :?  I snaga mi se pomalo vraća

----------


## the enchantress

Jučer sam   :Razz:   3 puta... i mislila sam da ćemo danas po istom scenariju, no gle čuda, bolje mi. I to od ručka u 13 i do sada cijela 2 sata!

Inače, kupila sam Donat Mg i izgleda da pomaže što se onih grčeva i bolova tiče.
Neke šumeće tablete su mi samo izazivale povraćanje koliko su bile slatke.

----------


## †vanesax

Mene je malo bilo poplašilo to što mi se smanjila mučnina (ne valja kad je imaš, ne valja kad je nemaš  :Laughing:  ), ali sad sam ok, jer je i dalje po malo osećam. Meni je Donat pomogao za stolicu, koju sam izazivala sa glicerinskim čepićima, jer drugačije nije moglo. Ali mi se čini, ma kako je gadnog ukusa, da mi je pomogao generalno da se osećam bolje.

Btw, nemoj piti NIKAKVE šumeće, jer sadrže jako štetan aspartam. Osim toga sam čitala da magnezijum u količinama koje su nama dostupne, ne može pomoći protiv kontrakcija materice  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## rebeca

Ja isto imam problema sa stolicom, i to baš problema. Moja stolica je inače svakodnevna, i zato mi je ovo sad problem, morat ću i ja nešto poduzeti. I još sam primjetila da nakon stolice mi izađe kao nekakav iscjedak-ugrušak, smeđkasti, kojeg inače nemama, jedino tada. Može li to biti od naprezanja, jer ze zbilja namučim. Ili možda da se uopće ne naprežem. Imate li sličnih problemčića?

----------


## the enchantress

> Mene je malo bilo poplašilo to što mi se smanjila mučnina (ne valja kad je imaš, ne valja kad je nemaš  ), ali sad sam ok, jer je i dalje po malo osećam..
> 
> Btw, nemoj piti NIKAKVE šumeće, jer sadrže jako štetan aspartam. Osim toga sam čitala da magnezijum u količinama koje su nama dostupne, ne može pomoći protiv kontrakcija materice


Eh, to je i meni danas. Kako mi je bilo muka samo ujutru, sva sam se prepala što ne valja samnom i stalno si prepipavam grudi. 

A što se Mg tiče, baš sam izludila ženu u ljekarni jer sam tražila Mg bez aspartama i ikakvih otrovnih sastojaka, a ona mi je rekla da to NE POSTOJI 
 :Laughing:  
da svi imaju nešto što ne valja...meni je to bilo jako smiješno jer me tako zbunjeno gledala kao da tražim ne znam kaj, a ja se samo ne bih rado trovala. 


Rebeca, meni je stolica bila koma prije glic. čepića (živjeli!), a i prije mi je znala puknuti sluznica pa bi bilo i krvi i crvene, i smeđe i roskaste.
Čak sa samu sebe toliko preplašila prije godinu dana da sam otišla doktoru za 'guze'   :Embarassed:   koji me umirio i objasnio mi to o pucanju sluznice. Uglavnom, njegov savjet je bio da kada god osjećam da će 'teško' ići da stavim čepić. I to mi je bio savjet koji zlata vrijedi. Pogotovo sada.

Hej, Vanesax, si se navukla na čepiće? Frendica mi je rekla da su njena crijeva doslovno postala ovisna i da joj onda teško ide bez njih.

Oprostite na podužem post, vidi se da mi je bolje   :Grin:

----------


## jkitanov

nakon mnogoooo neg. testica dobijem nekoliko pozitivnih odjednom, no kad sam hitno otisla kod dr kaze da nista ne vidi. nema nicega osim zadebljanog endometrija uzv'29 dan ciklusa. sutra idem ponovo(35dc) pa neznam sto ocekivati, kad se treba ista vidjeti?nemogu docekati jutro i bhcg, pa skracujem vrijeme s vama

----------


## Iva30

Cure, pitanjce imam!
Danas nam je točno 6 tjedana, noćas sam spavala O bodova od bolova u križima. Ne mogu se namjestiti, pašu mi tek neki luđački položaji i to nakratko. MM je izludio od vrtnje po krevetu. Recite mi samo ako je još koja od vas imala takve bolove u križima. Možda je sve OK, pa brijem, ali voljela bih znati! Tnx!

----------


## the enchantress

> nakon mnogoooo neg. testica dobijem nekoliko pozitivnih odjednom, no kad sam hitno otisla kod dr kaze da nista ne vidi. nema nicega osim zadebljanog endometrija uzv'29 dan ciklusa. sutra idem ponovo(35dc) pa neznam sto ocekivati, kad se treba ista vidjeti?nemogu docekati jutro i bhcg, pa skracujem vrijeme s vama


Mogu ti reći moj tijek događanja po danima ciklusa, ako će te to smiriti.

DC 31 prvi odlazak ginekologu - zadebljani endomentrij
DC 38 vidi se GV, ali plod ne
DC 46 vidjeli smo srčeko kako kuca

no ono što sam naučila jod cura na forumu je da smo mi sve različite i nekima se bebica pokaže prije, nekima kasnije.
Ne brini. 

Držim fige da je sve ok.

----------


## the enchantress

> Cure, pitanjce imam!
> Danas nam je točno 6 tjedana, noćas sam spavala O bodova od bolova u križima. Ne mogu se namjestiti, pašu mi tek neki luđački položaji i to nakratko. MM je izludio od vrtnje po krevetu. Recite mi samo ako je još koja od vas imala takve bolove u križima. Možda je sve OK, pa brijem, ali voljela bih znati! Tnx!


Evo, mene bole i sada dok ovo pišem.
Ja inače mogu zaspati kao klada, a pogotovo sada, samo me boli jako ujutro kada se probudim i ne mogu se više namjestiti.

No prođe u toku dana.

----------


## Sandaaa

[quote="A što se Mg tiče, baš sam izludila ženu u ljekarni jer sam tražila Mg bez aspartama i ikakvih otrovnih sastojaka, a ona mi je rekla da to NE POSTOJI 
 :Laughing:  
da svi imaju nešto što ne valja...meni je to bilo jako smiješno jer me tako zbunjeno gledala kao da tražim ne znam kaj, a ja se samo ne bih rado trovala. [/quote]

Vezano uz Mg - u trudnoći bi po riječima moje gin, a i tete u ljekarni, trebalo uzimati isključivo Mg Glycinate jer samo on služi za opuštanje mišića znači sprečava grčenje i bolove koji vrlo vjerojatno dolaze od manjih kontrakcija koje ponekad nisu niti vidljive na ultrazvuku.
Sve ostale vrste Mg služe prvenstveno za jačanje krvožilnog sustava dakle imaju upravo suprotni efekt od Mg Glycinate. Inače na našem tržišu  može se kupiti Mg Glycinate od Kala.

the enchantress, kad ideš opet na ultrazvuK?

----------


## the enchantress

> the enchantress, kad ideš opet na ultrazvuK?


Uh, ovako, ginekolog na MPO SD mi je rekao da dođem ovaj tjedan ako ne mogu izdržati da vidim jeli sve ok, ili da dođem za 4 tjedna.

Ja sam se odlučila za 4 tjedna opciju jer mi već sve to ide na živce, sve te priče ima ga-nema ga, premalo je i sl.

Mada me ipak malo sada kopka...ali samo malo...kaj vi mislite?

I da, probudila sam se danas i nije mi više muka. 
Je li to moguće i normalno, 7 tjedan sam.

----------


## Iva30

Joj, tnx! 
A valjda je to onda normalno. Mene bole isto i sad, dok sjedim. Ma strašno, valjda će proći kroz neko vrijeme... Danas ću si tek prebaciti karton kod drugog dr.-a, pa ne znam kad će me narućiti za pregled, ali možda odem kod privatnika na UZV samo da se smirim.

----------


## Sandaaa

the enchantress, ja sam na prvom pregledu bila sa 6+1 i dr. me sama naručila sa 7+1, a onda za 4 tjedna. Ja sam na prvom pregledu imala samo srčanu akciju, ali ne i prave otkucaje srca. to se vidjelo tek na drugom ultrazvuku. U tih se tjedan dana nisam nešto živcirala zbog toga jer sam mislila da je to jedno te isto. ali ispalo je da nije. na sreću, to sam saznala sekundu prije nego mi je rečeno, evo srčeko kuca. ali ja bih svejedno otišla uvjeriti se da je sve ok, radi vlastitog mira...

a vezano za mučnine, ja sam ih imala do 11. tjedana, ali nikad prijepodne, najgore je bilo pred samo spavanje. i znalo je proći po par dana bez pravih mučnina, ali kad bi ponovo počele, nadoknadila sam sve zaostatke. nadam se da je kod tebe zaista situacija drugačija i da ćeš lakše to podnijeti...

----------


## rebeca

Evo isto i sa mnom, jutros se probudila, nema mučnina, a preko dana jučer onako malo nešto, uglavnom sam mogla jesti. Jeli normalno za 8+3 tj :?  Ima li potrebe da idem dr. ovaj tjedan ili da čekam 4 tj., kao što je dr. rekao?

----------


## jkitanov

hvala puno! bhcg izvadila i sad cekam nalaz bit ce oko 13 gotov. nemislim ici danas kod dr ako je beta ok. pricekat cu jos par dana. nisam znala kada ocekivati ista na uzv, pa kad je dr rekla da nema niceg, uhvatio me strah. hvala na informacijama!

----------


## jkitanov

e da, a moja sestra ima bebaca od 11mj. kada je ostala trudna isto nakon dugog cekanja, nije mogla spavati od straha kako se namjestiti. kupila je jastuk za trudnice u obliku polumjeseca preko kojeg je prebacila nogu i bilo joj je udobnije i manje je boljelo. kad je trbuscic poceo rasti od straha je spavala na sjedecki. inace je navikla spavati na trbuhu. poslje se taj jastuk koristi za dojenje. mozda nekome moze tako sta pomoci bar da se ne vrti po krevetu.

----------


## jkitanov

evo bete 780 :D kaze dr da cekam do 7-mog tj, za uzv, a ja ode na miru odspavati malo

----------


## †vanesax

Čestitam, i neka ti bude školska trudnoća i porod!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## lila_mk

*jkitanov* ma divna vest sad se opusti i uzivaj u svojim trudnickim danima  :D  :D  :D

----------


## the enchantress

> evo bete 780 :D kaze dr da cekam do 7-mog tj, za uzv, a ja ode na miru odspavati malo


Čestitkei želim ti da jednu bezbrižnu trudnoću!

----------


## RozaGroza

*jkitanov* Super!   :Heart:  

Cure, da li neka od vas osječa te Round Ligament Pains, tj. bolovi istezanja ligamenata, najčešćee se javljaju u donjem djelu trbuha, kao nekakva kratkotrajna probadanja i rastezanja???

----------


## Tatsha

ja ih osjećam od prvog dana trudnoće, dr mi je samo rekla- uska zdjellica   :Grin:

----------


## kik@

> cure drage...da baš smo se sve našle na super mjestu   
> 
> ja sam se evo vratila sa UZVa i doktorica nije vidjela jedno srce, već 2 kako kucaju!!! imamo dvojajčane blizance i ja sam još sva u šoku, presretni smo i jedva čekamo vidjeti ta dva mala vražićka za...uh 30 tjedana :D 
> 
> što se tiće bolova i napuhanosti, zaista se može reći da su poduplani...i osječam svega pomalo, al neka, to se moji pilići gnjezde   
> 
> pusa svima, i želim i vama ovako uspješne UZVeve    evo jedan Apčih da bude još kojih duplića...ha ha ha



 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## †vanesax

*Kik@*, jel su kod tebe duplići?

Mene ne bole ti ligamenti, a to valjda što sam lakša za preskočiti nego za zaobići   :Laughing:  

Btw, vrkuta je jako dobra za jačanje materičnih ligamenata, ali to tek od 4. meseca

*Roza*, puse za tebe i tvoje dupliće  :Love:

----------


## †vanesax

Cure, trudna sam 11+4 i danas me počelo boleti u donjem delu leđa tako da mi se širi bol u kukove i osećam pritisak u materici (sve to kao kad je tu M) + što me povremeno štrecne i "zagrebe" po cerviksu. Inače sam na dabrostonu od skoro samog početka T, zbog sukrvice nepoznatog porekla. Zato i mirujem sve vreme. Pomislila sam da nije od previše sedenja, ali je to ipak drugačija bol, ona koja me zabrinjava, tim pre što sam već nekoliko puta prošla spontani. Iskustva, predlozi?

----------


## †vanesax

Niko ništa?   :Sad:

----------


## jkitanov

:D evo nisam mogla cekati da vidim moj mjehuric koji je sad 5,6 sa 4,6mm hvala svima na cestitkama i nadam se da cemo sretno docekati proljece 2009

----------


## RozaGroza

*jkitanov* SUPER!   :Love:  

*Vanesax* ja imam često taj pritisak u maternici, valjda sam ga počela još i ranije osječat radi duplića...meni je taj osječaj još gori nego kad zaboli, radije bi probadanja nego to...baš nekako kao da mi je maternica puna plina...uf ne znam baš opisati, al gin govori da je skroz normalno...a meni nije drago...nemam svaki dan, al najčešće se pojavi kad ili stojim predugo na nogama na jednom mjestu (kuhanje ručka) i u popodnevnim satima...uvijek moram leći sat dva da se nekako stabilizira...grrrrrr nekad bi grizla kad se sjetim da imamo još dobrih 7 mjeseci ovog strepljenja...

Jedva čekam da se moja banda rodi, nisam baš preluda za osječajem trudnoće, puno se više veselim mojim bebicama u mojim rukama...a i idem na carski...imala sam 2 operacije na srcu, i jedva sam podnjela prijevremeni porod prije 2 godine, a bebica nije imala ni 2 kila, zamisli dvoje da idem rodit prirodno, crkla bi!

Uf, što mi je danas dan, idem išamarat MM   :Laughing:

----------


## Pepita

> Cure, trudna sam 11+4 i danas me počelo boleti u donjem delu leđa tako da mi se širi bol u kukove i osećam pritisak u materici (sve to kao kad je tu M) + što me povremeno štrecne i "zagrebe" po cerviksu. Inače sam na dabrostonu od skoro samog početka T, zbog sukrvice nepoznatog porekla. Zato i mirujem sve vreme. Pomislila sam da nije od previše sedenja, ali je to ipak drugačija bol, ona koja me zabrinjava, tim pre što sam već nekoliko puta prošla spontani. Iskustva, predlozi?


Čestitam ti na "drugom stanju"   :Heart:  
Sve ovo što si napisala, meni je bilo puno više, a sada u 26. tjednu trudnoće, da nisam navikla na te smetnje i bolove, bila bi na hitnoj pomoći svaki dan   :Grin:

----------


## †vanesax

Ma mene to izluđuje
1. Jer mi do sada nije bilo tako ni u pređašnjim trudnoćama, a ni sada, osim neposredno pred spontani
2. Zato što sam sama kući i nemam kome da se požalim, a mm je na putu (tu kod vas u Cro)
3. Nije jak bol, ali skoro da ne prestaje
4. Snovi su mi ... brrrrr, ima svega i svačega (krvi, mrtvih, osakaćenih, g*vana), bolje da ne pišem dalje.

Btw, ne znam zašto, ali imam neki feeling odpočetka kao da nosim blizance. Mislim, volela bih da je to istina, ali nemam razloga to da mislim jer sam imala 2 x UZV (5+6 i 7+4). Tada se videla 1 GV + anehogena senka (cista žutog tela). Mene do danas ne pušta taj osećaj.
Još sad kad mi je Roza rekla da ima iste simptome, sad ću biti još više nafurana.
Jedino me Pepita malo spušta.   :Kiss:  
Svejedno, utešile ste me makar malo. 
 :Heart:

----------


## the enchantress

Evo, samo da javim da nas je MM ipak sprašio doktoru, izgleda da je on radoznaliji od mene.
Bebica je za 7 tjedana - ha ha! vidi ih sad!, vidjeli smo srčeko i tak, sve preslatko. Nismo opet čuli, ali ma tko ih šiša.

Idući pregled je za 4 tjedna.

Bio je drugi doktor koji me sada upozorio na ove bolove koje sve osjećamo, rekao je ono što ste već sve pisale da je to rastezanje maternice i da je to ok. 

A što se mučnina tiče, netko je napisao da kada izostanu da se onda duplo vrate.
Potpisujem u potpunosti. 
Zadnja se tri dana nisam niti maknula iz kreveta i WC-a. To se zove come back!
Uglavnom, dr. prepisao mirovanje i mislim da ću tako i ostati do kraja.

Željela sam vas pitati, one koje povraćaju, kako se brinete za zube. 
Ja ih operem nakon svakog povraćanja. 
Frendica mi je rekla da ih želučana  kiselina može jako oštetiti pa si mislim je li to dovoljno,  a ne znam kaj bi još mogla.

Pozdrav svima! Nadam se da ste sve ok. 

 :Love:

----------


## dorotea24

Kada sam zatrudnila s Patrikom imala sam toliko strašne bolove da sam već mislila kako je gotovo. Isto sam imala prije toga spontani i bila sam preplašena ko nitko. Još sam dobila i nekakav smećkasto krvavi iscjedak koji je trajao 3-4 tjedna. Izludila sam. Taj smećkasti iscjedak mi se pojavio i u ovoj trudnoći tako da igleda moje tijelo tako reagira na trudnoću. No što se tih bolova tiče ja sam u prvoj trudnoći stalno imala nekakva rastezanja, ubode, probadanja, grčeve i stalno sam bila u nekakvom stresu i napetosti. Razumijem da vas je strah i da nije ugodno kada te boli, ali probajte bar taj strah staviti u realne granice pa vidite da nas je mnogo trudnica to prošlo i da je normalno. I meni je ginekolog rekao da je normalno.   :Love:  

OT mislim da zube nije dobro prati neposredno poslije povraćanja jer kiselina omekša caklinu i onda ju mi četkanjem dodatno uništimo no zaista nisam sigurna za taj savjet pa bi bilo dobro pitati stomatologa. Ja sam se nakon povraćanja od kada sam to saznala suzdržavala bar neko vrijeme ne oprati zube. Ogavno je, ali bolje i to nego da se zubići unište.

----------


## Diami

Nakon povraćanja možete obilno isprati usta vodom, eventualno popiti malo mlijeka (malo je bazično, pa neutralizira kiselinu). Preporuča se barem pola sata ne prati zube upravo zbog toga što kiselina omekša caklinu. Isto i nakon jedenja agruma (naranče, mandarine, limunada).

----------


## bzara

Diami   :Klap:  
odlično si informirana! ja bih svakako preporučila paste koje imaju visok udio fluora, i inače a pogotovo kod slučaja učestalog povraćanja...
također trudnice kojima je loše od paste za zube, a ima puno takvih neka barem četkicom samo iščetkaju dobro zube, jer puno žena zbog mučnine na pastu jednostavno izbace pranje zubi iz svoje svakodnevnice!
i naravno, najbitnije trudnoća nije kontrindikacija za popravljanje zubi!!!

pusa svim mamama, trudnicama, i budućim trudnicama...
 :Love:

----------


## Pepita

> Diami   
> odlično si informirana! ja bih svakako preporučila paste koje imaju visok udio fluora, i inače a pogotovo kod slučaja učestalog povraćanja...
> također trudnice kojima je loše od paste za zube, a ima puno takvih neka barem četkicom samo iščetkaju dobro zube, jer puno žena zbog mučnine na pastu jednostavno izbace pranje zubi iz svoje svakodnevnice!
> i naravno, najbitnije trudnoća nije kontrindikacija za popravljanje zubi!!!
> 
> pusa svim mamama, trudnicama, i budućim trudnicama...


*b.zara * :D  :D  :D 
Super ti je avatar!!!

Ja perem zubiće svaki dan   :Grin:  i čistim ih koncem. Moja ginićka mi je dala Fluonatril ali sam ja malo lijenkasta svaku večer uzeti tbl.
Bila sam na kontroli i moja teta zubarica mi je rekla da je sve za pet   :Grin:  valjda Pepita konzumira puno Ca   :Grin:  

B.zara šaljem ti jednu velikuuu   :Kiss:

----------


## bzara

*pepitice moja*  :Kiss:  
draga, ne moraš uopće uzimati fluonatril! ginekolozi još uvijek daju tabletice, ali je dokazano da nemaju nikakav utjecaj na zubiće bebica! 
stvarno je najbitnije da dijete od malena stekne naviku pranja zubi i da što manje konzumira ljepljivu hranu - čips, flips i ostale "ipsove" i što više čvrste hrane ("čistače zubi")...
ja uopće nisam ni sumnjala da su tvoji zubi zdravi, imaš veliku pohvalu od tete zubarke   :Smile:  
i veeeeeliku   :Kiss:

----------


## bzara

zaboravila sam, hvala za avatar, jel da je baš dobar!!   :Kiss:

----------


## Pepita

Hvala ti draga   :Heart:  

A što se tiče čipsa, smokija i ostalih stvari, u mojoj kući nema mjesta takvim stvarima, pa pretpostavljam da mi ni dijete neće to smatrati dijelom prehrane. Ponekad se mora udovoljiti djetetu, ali da to ne postane "normalna stvar".

Avatar mi je savršen, ma da znaš da ti super pristaje  :D  :D  :D nemoj ga ni mijenjati jer to si jednostavno ti   :Kiss:

----------


## rebeca

Evo mene opet nešto bolicka, kratki mali oštri grčevi. Bilo me prestalo boluckati skroz i i opet jutros počelo. Imam osjećaj da sve se događa na smjene, samo da nisam mirna. Jedan dan jače mučnine, drugi slabost, treći iscjedak, četvrti boluckanje. Kad će se to sve zajedno smanjiti, osjećam se jako beskorisno, i nesposobno  :Sad:

----------


## †vanesax

Mislim da su to ipak blagodeti prvog tromesečja. To će ti i *Pepita*  :Kiss:   sigurno potvrditi, a verovatno i ostale iskusne trudnice.
Ja sam paničila na sve i svašta, jer sam imala spontanih, ali na nešto i ne možemo uticati. 
Ako ti je prijatnije, lezi, odmori malo, i generalno uspori tempo. Možda popiješ neki lagani čaj od domaće metvice da te primiri i to je to. Ako imaš jače grčeve, naravno da ćeš se javiti svom gin. 
 :Kiss:   i ~~~~~~~~~~~ da je to sve ok!

----------


## Točka

> Kad će se to sve zajedno smanjiti, osjećam se jako beskorisno, i nesposobno


U drugom tromjesečju najvjerojatnije.
A kad uđeš u treće još je gore nego u prvom, barem meni.   :Laughing:

----------


## RozaGroza

Uf, ja apsulotno ne mogu dočekat to drugo tromjeseče...isto kao i Rebeci, jedan dan probadanja, drugi dan iscjedak, treči glavobolja, četvrti mučnina, užas...danas imam upalu uha i užasne mučnine...ne da nisam nikom od koristi nego sam ko deblo koje se zasadilo u krevet i jedva se dignem na wc i skuhat ručak...u početku sam bila sigurna da ču uživati u ležanju i ljenčarenju...sad mi je puna pipa...

----------


## Mea

Ni ja nisam puno bolja, mucnine skoro cijeli dan srecom ne povracam za sad,  :Smile:  Stalno sam nekako umorna. A sto se bolova tice isto svako malo nešto probada, pa kao mali grčevi (kao pms...). Najviše me boli navečer, valjda već budem umorna...s obzirom da ne volim spavat po danu znam zaspat i oko 9 navečer zadnjih mjesec dana pa eto brzo zaboravim na grčeve i onda drugi dan ajmo opet ispočetka...I ja čekam da sve ovo brzo prođe i  da se malo hormoni normaliziraju he he...ah kad će to drugo tromjesečje

----------


## the enchantress

Evo, i ja  potpisujem RozuGrozu.

Opet ti bolovi, nekad me bude po noći, iako nisu ono jaki za doktora.
Dobila neki iscjedak pa idem sada malo čitati tu temu...


Mučnine su me strefile da je to strava, postaje sve gore i gore, mislim da mi je želudac traumatiziran svim ovim povraćanjem i da ništa više ne može probaviti. Strah me bilo što jesti, a folnu ili prenatal ne smijem niti progutati jer je prije vani nego unutra. Imam osjećaj da živim na dvopeku i jogurtu. Sve drugo ide van.
MM je neki dan čitao tu na forumu da je curama koje su išle pomogla akupunktura pa sam sada krenula na to. Vidjet ćemo.

I kao i vi čekam drugo tromjesečje s nadom da bebica toliko ne pati od moje loše prehrane.

----------


## božana

bolovi su u prvom tromjesječju uzrokovani najčešće razvlačenjem maternice, ja sam ih imala i prvi put na početku i evo opet i sada. dr je preporučila umjerenu aktivnost i kod jačeg bola normabel da se maternica malo opusti.

----------


## †vanesax

Sorry za OT, ali ne mogu da ne prokomentarišem ovo. Čini mi se kao da su vaši lekari plaćeni da vam propisuju Normabele. Zapravo, i nisam sigurna koje su to tablete, ali vidim da se trudnicama (i ostalima) dele naširoko i  šakom i kapom. Malo mi je to  :?

----------


## RozaGroza

Normabel, pored što smiruje kao apaurin, opušta mišiće, a doktori ga mislim prepisuju jer je navodno na biljnoj bazi i nije štetan, iako, najbolje ga je uzeti ako ti stvarno stvarno treba...doktori ga znaju nerealno mnogo prepisivati...al to je sad ona nedoumica što je bolje, stres i strah ili ovaj lijek.

Ja imam problema sa srcem pa ga dobijam, prije trudnoće sam ga znala uzet i 2-3 puta mjesečno, al sad stvarno izbjegavam jer dan nakon što ga popijem imam totalnu krizu i napad nervoze...ali nekad stvarno pomogne

----------


## rebeca

*RozaGroza* samo sam 2 dana  više trudna od tebe  :Laughing: , pomozi...
Kad sam ulazila u 12 tj. kod mene se sve smirivalo, mučnine, slabost, bolovi, dole kao da nije postojala maternica. A i tako je bilo jer se kako sam pročitala između 12-13 tj. maternica polako povalči u trbušnu šupljinu. Odkako sam ušla u 13 tj. opet se vratili neki kratki sijevajući bolovi, na trenutak kao da nešto sijevne u stomaku, jako kratka bol. Idući tjedan ću na pregled redovan, a do tada podijelite mišljenje i iskustvo sa mnom. Malo me buni, zadnja 2 tj. kao da nisam trudna sve se smirilo, a sad u 13 tj. neki takvi bolovi, nije to strašno, ali  :?

----------


## božana

ja bi puhala i na hladno što kaže moja ginica i javila se odmah svojoj liječnici, zašto čekati idući tj i strepiti je li sve u redu, iako vjerovatno nema panike znam kakvi strahovi ti se motaju po glavi.

----------


## Točka

> *RozaGroza* samo sam 2 dana  više trudna od tebe , pomozi...
> Kad sam ulazila u 12 tj. kod mene se sve smirivalo, mučnine, slabost, bolovi, dole kao da nije postojala maternica. A i tako je bilo jer se kako sam pročitala između 12-13 tj. maternica polako povalči u trbušnu šupljinu. Odkako sam ušla u 13 tj. opet se vratili neki kratki sijevajući bolovi, na trenutak kao da nešto sijevne u stomaku, jako kratka bol. Idući tjedan ću na pregled redovan, a do tada podijelite mišljenje i iskustvo sa mnom. Malo me buni, zadnja 2 tj. kao da nisam trudna sve se smirilo, a sad u 13 tj. neki takvi bolovi, nije to strašno, ali  :?


Nisam RozaGoza   :Grin:  , ali ja sam ti te male munje (sjevanja) isto imala. Pitala sam ginićku na kontroli kaj je to, i ona rekla širenje maternice, budući da je ostalo sve bilo OK (zatvorena itd.)
A također mi se znalo događati da ponekad uopće nemam simptoma, a onda 3 dana rastura sve  :Laughing:

----------


## rebeca

*Točka*, hvala ti   :Love:  . Imala sam ja tih svakakvih laganih boluckanja. Ali stvarno mi se bilo sve smirilo, može li biti zbog toga što su mi ovo dani inače očekivane menge ili to možda više nema vezez s tim?

----------


## †vanesax

> rebeca prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *RozaGroza* samo sam 2 dana  više trudna od tebe , pomozi...
> Kad sam ulazila u 12 tj. kod mene se sve smirivalo, mučnine, slabost, bolovi, dole kao da nije postojala maternica. A i tako je bilo jer se kako sam pročitala između 12-13 tj. maternica polako povalči u trbušnu šupljinu. Odkako sam ušla u 13 tj. opet se vratili neki kratki sijevajući bolovi, na trenutak kao da nešto sijevne u stomaku, jako kratka bol. Idući tjedan ću na pregled redovan, a do tada podijelite mišljenje i iskustvo sa mnom. Malo me buni, zadnja 2 tj. kao da nisam trudna sve se smirilo, a sad u 13 tj. neki takvi bolovi, nije to strašno, ali  :?
> 
> 
> Nisam RozaGoza   , ali ja sam ti te male munje (sjevanja) isto imala. Pitala sam ginićku na kontroli kaj je to, i ona rekla širenje maternice, budući da je ostalo sve bilo OK (zatvorena itd.)
> A također mi se znalo događati da ponekad uopće nemam simptoma, a onda 3 dana rastura sve


Debeli potpis   :Grin:

----------


## RozaGroza

*Rebecca*, Nisam Točka al je potpisujem   :Grin:   :Laughing:  
Ja se u*srala neki dan, niđe simptoma, par sati ništa, kao da nisam trudna....eh, kad su se vratili skužila sam da i nije tako loše kad ih nema...

Mene danas rastura pritisak, jedva hodam...uzela sam čašu donata pa mi je kao malo malo lakše, al nekad jednostavno imam dana kad je grozno a nekad je izdržljivo...uglavnom mirujem, ležim, i odmaram...čuvam svoje bebice i nadam se da će sve to biti dovoljno da ih ugledam u prolječe...mm i ja smo tako presretni nemožemo dočekati naše bublice...čak ćemo kupiti i novi auto i selimo se u kuću...uh, sve bi moglo biti tako divno...a ko i sve vas mene stalno strah da će mi netko oduzeti sve to i da ću opet ostat bez svojih srečica...pffffff živcira me da nekad tako mislim, al nemoguće je u potpunosti zaboraviti da postoji takva mogučnost...

 :Kiss:   svima i nadam se da su vaši trbuščići lijepi, več okrugli, nadam se da čete se sve udebljati i da neću biti jedina debelica   :Mad:   :Laughing:

----------


## rebeca

Drage moje, baš je ovo sve čudno. Ja da nisam imala spontani i da nismo dobili bebu nakon 5 god. vjerojatno to nebi niti primjećivala. Moja sestra kaže da je otpočetka pa do kraja trudnoće imala bolove koji niju nikada prestajali, ali ona je to shvatila kao nešto normalno, beba savršena. A ja isprepadana. I meni je sad nekako pritisak kao da ću dobiti mengu. Zvala sam dr. da bi došla sutra, iako je redovan termin pregleda za 5 dana, rekao mi je da dođem na pregled. Neugodno mi je bilo pitat ga na telefon o bolovima, ionako sam ga izbezumila sa svojim pitanjima  :Laughing:

----------


## zelena

Uh....kada čitam vas... vidim sebe   :Embarassed:   ... Inače simptomi mi niti nisu osobito jaki.... no prije neki dan užasno me probadalo i bila sam sva u strahu da se nešto loše ne dogodi  :?  .... mučnine i povraćanje više se pojavljuju povremeno..... i sad neznam da li da me bude strah kad imam simptome ili sada kada ih danima nemam  :?  ...... jedva čekam slijedeći pregled za dva tjedna   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## RozaGroza

cure moje sve smo iste   :Wink:  
Ja sam svoju gin danas zvala izbezumljena da li smijem piti kamilicu, plus užasno sam prehlađena i stalno mi se kiše, a pošto me to uvijek zaboli, odlučila sam ne kihati, i sad svaki put kad mi dođe začepim nos i mučim se sa suzama i peckanjem u nosu   :Embarassed:  

Evo meni se pritisak malo smirio, al sam stavila novu dozu utrića pa ga opet očekujem kroz par sati...pomaže mi donat zaista...tako vam ga stvarno preporučam ako ga več niste provale, super je za sva ta boluckanja

 :Kiss:

----------


## Točka

> pomaže mi donat zaista...tako vam ga stvarno preporučam ako ga več niste provale, super je za sva ta boluckanja


Da ja i tebe potpišem   :Grin:  
Pila sam Donat od početka pa do 34. tjedna. Pomagao mi je u reguliranju probave (pijem željezo) i kog grčeva u listovima i laganih boluckanja u maternici.

----------


## Točka

> *Točka*, hvala ti   . Imala sam ja tih svakakvih laganih boluckanja. Ali stvarno mi se bilo sve smirilo, može li biti zbog toga što su mi ovo dani inače očekivane menge ili to možda više nema vezez s tim?


Znaš kaj, ja ti to uopće nisam povezivala s mengom. Javljalo mi se u različitim intervalima.

----------


## rebeca

*RozaGroza*, i ja sam prehlađena, ali ti kišem ko luda, imam jako kihanje pa ga ne mogu zaustaviti  :Laughing:  .Sad ću kod dr. opće prakse po doznake pa ću je pitati smijem li išta uzimati za prehladu. Ti još uzimaš utriće, meni je moij dr. rekao da obavezno prekinem sa 12 tj. jer da sa medicinskog stajališta nakon 12 tj. nemaju više nikakvog efekta. 
I meni kao da se malo smiruje, joj mene će ovo izluditi boluckanje. Znam ja sebe. Sutra kad odem na pregled, i kad dr. rekne da je sve ok, ali da posteljica još recimo nije ispunila maternicu i maternica se nije povukla u trbušnu šupljinu, jer je recimo rano, mene će uloviti frka,  opet do idućeg pregleda. A idući pregled opet će biti nešto drugo, ima li beba sve dijelove tijela, a da se ne daj Bože nešto ne vidi... žene moje evo otkit ću vam tajnu iskeno zašto sam ja takva. Zato što nakon toliko godina i svega prođenog i svačega, ja jednostavno ne mogu shvatiti da ja uopće mogu biti trudna, a kamolili roditi bebu. Kao da stalno isčekujem, e sda će nešto po zlu krenuti. Imate li vi bar sličnih problemčića?

----------


## Točka

> I meni kao da se malo smiruje, joj mene će ovo izluditi boluckanje. Znam ja sebe. Sutra kad odem na pregled, i kad dr. rekne da je sve ok, ali da posteljica još recimo nije ispunila maternicu i maternica se nije povukla u trbušnu šupljinu, jer je recimo rano, mene će uloviti frka,  opet do idućeg pregleda. A idući pregled opet će biti nešto drugo, ima li beba sve dijelove tijela, a da se ne daj Bože nešto ne vidi... žene moje evo otkit ću vam tajnu iskeno zašto sam ja takva. Zato što nakon toliko godina i svega prođenog i svačega, ja jednostavno ne mogu shvatiti da ja uopće mogu biti trudna, a kamolili roditi bebu. Kao da stalno isčekujem, e sda će nešto po zlu krenuti. Imate li vi bar sličnih problemčića?


Eh, nama je trebalo par godina za trudnoću (došla prirodno kad smo se pripremali  posjetiti dr.-ove).
Isto stalno nešto strahujem. Sada u visokoj trudnoći ako se malac ne javi kad sam ja zamislila, mene lovi panika. :/ 
Tako da si mogu zamisliti što tek prolaziš ti i ostale koje dijele slične probleme.   :Love:  
Jednostavno nema nekog univerzalnog rješenja, to je tako, i vjerojatno će biti tako dok ne primite bebicu/ce u svoje ruke. A onda opet slijede druge brige.  8) 

Evo vam   :Kiss:

----------


## zelena

> Znam ja sebe. Sutra kad odem na pregled, i kad dr. rekne da je sve ok, ali da posteljica još recimo nije ispunila maternicu i maternica se nije povukla u trbušnu šupljinu, jer je recimo rano, mene će uloviti frka,  opet do idućeg pregleda. A idući pregled opet će biti nešto drugo, ima li beba sve dijelove tijela, a da se ne daj Bože nešto ne vidi... žene moje evo otkit ću vam tajnu iskeno zašto sam ja takva. *Zato što nakon toliko godina i svega prođenog i svačega,* *ja jednostavno ne mogu shvatiti da ja uopće mogu biti trudna*, a kamolili roditi bebu. Kao da stalno isčekujem, e sda će nešto po zlu krenuti. Imate li vi bar sličnih problemčića?


Eto ista ja   :Laughing:   potpisujem baš sve napisano   :Wink:  !!

----------


## rebeca

Da znate da ste me utješile  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  
Ja ovo nemam kome reći osim MM i vama. Ovo nitko ne razumije. Kad idem nešto reći mojim prijama, one ne da ne razumiju o čemu ja govorim, nego onako blijedo gledaju, kao ono o čemu ti to. Prije par dana dođe mi jedna prija koja je trudna 4 mj. kaže ona oh, danas sam pala na guzicu u sred grada, i jako sam se udarila! Ja onako sva uplašena kažem joj, jesi li išla dr. da vidiš jeli sve ok. sa bebom? Kaže ona : ma ne, valjda je sve ok, ne boli me ništa...  :Laughing:   A ja se mislim da se kojim slučajom meni ovo dogodilo, ja bi ne samo otišla kod. dr. nego i pozvala sve svoje ikada psjećivane dr. od Zg. pa po cijeloj Hr. gdje sam god bila  :Laughing:

----------


## †vanesax

OT, ali moram napisati:
I mene moja drugarica stalno propituje što sam ja tako paranoična- ne smeš ovo, ne smeš ono, i kad joj ja kažem da je to zbog svih tih pobačaja i grozota koje sam proživela, ona to jednostavno ne može da shvati. Trudi se da me razume, ali joj ne ide. Njoj je ovo prva T, isto je trudna koliko i ja i Bože daj da nikad ne doživi ništa slično. A od nje više i ne tražim da me razume. Jednostavno samo sa vama ovde pričam o mojim strahovima, tegobama, pa i radostima. To ej moja intima koju mogu da podelim samo ovde gde možete da razumete to i da PROŽIVITE to sa mnom.

Inače što se tiče tih strahova, lepo je jedan pametan dr, rekao našoj *Naomi*: Sad kad ste ostali trudni, vaši strahovi i brige će se možda smanjiti onda kad vaše dete bude upisivalo fakultet (ali ni tad   :Laughing:  )
Ili što bi naši stari rekli: Svako vreme nosi svoje breme.

 :Love:

----------


## rebeca

> Inače što se tiče tih strahova, lepo je jedan pametan dr, rekao našoj Naomi: Sad kad ste ostali trudni, vaši strahovi i brige će se možda smanjiti onda kad vaše dete bude upisivalo fakultet (ali ni tad Laughing )
> Ili što bi naši stari rekli: Svako vreme nosi svoje breme.


Da upravo tako. Kad sam ja gnjavila prošli put dr. jeli sve ok., jer mi se činilo da su mi mučnine nestale. On je odgovorio: Slušajte, sad za sad je sve ok prema uzv. a vaši strahovi se tiču onoga što je prije bilo, a toga se morate sami riješiti. I ja znam da je tako, ali opet ću se gore citirati u predhodnom postu, nešto jače od mene.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## RozaGroza

> OT, ali moram napisati:
> I mene moja drugarica stalno propituje što sam ja tako paranoična- ne smeš ovo, ne smeš ono, i kad joj ja kažem da je to zbog svih tih pobačaja i grozota koje sam proživela, ona to jednostavno ne može da shvati. Trudi se da me razume, ali joj ne ide. Njoj je ovo prva T, isto je trudna koliko i ja i Bože daj da nikad ne doživi ništa slično. A od nje više i ne tražim da me razume. Jednostavno samo sa vama ovde pričam o mojim strahovima, tegobama, pa i radostima. To ej moja intima koju mogu da podelim samo ovde gde možete da razumete to i da PROŽIVITE to sa mnom.


A što mene nervira kad mi počmu sestra i frendice govorit da sam samo trudna, da koje su šanse da se ponovi itd. Ne kuže one ništa, pa se uopće više ne upuštam u razgovore...njima je prekid s frajerom isto što i meni gubitak bebe, tako da stvarno nema smisla...samo me vi, mm i buduće bake razumjete...al to mi je stvarno dovoljno, s vama tipkam,mm me tetoši a sa psom se družim   :Grin:  

Dobit ču u četvrtak pojas za trudnice, nadam se da čemi malo olakšat hodanje...a jel bi trebao ovaj pritisak sad skoro prestati, il se bar smanjiti??? Sad sam 12 tjedan, kad se bebice penju?

----------


## Točka

Prema Pol. Harni to se dešava sada.
Trebalo bi ti biti lakše, ali budući da nosiš blizančeke nisam sigurna :?

----------


## rebeca

Evo mene sa pregleda. Dr. kaže da je i dalje sve ok. Današnje mjerice:CRL 6,1=12+3, FL 6,7=12 +4. Ovo su mjere i tjedni, a ja sam danas 12+3, što znači sve odgovara. Uslikali smo se, otvorili trudničku i sada sam ponosna mamica, a i tatica je ponosan, i pomalo ljut na mene što paničarim. Izašli mi iz bolnice, i ja otvorila torbu i vadim svoje mjere bebe po tjednima što sam prepisala sa interneta da usporedim, daj je MM to vidio uzeo onaj papir i pogužvao ga, kaže da ću ga izluditi  :Laughing:   8)  Što se tiče sijevanja i boluckanja dole dr. je rekao da da je normalno, ali ako je jako i stalno da se javim, može izazvati kontrakcije ploda. Ako je u intervalimam blagim, da se maternica razvlači, i da je sve to ok.
Samo mi je žao što je kod moga dr. 2D color, pa mi on govori evo nogica jedna, podlaktica, jetra, glava, ja to ništa speicalno nisam vidjela. Vidim ja miče se, srčeko se crveni na ekranu, jedino glavicu sam prepoznala, i sad sam sretnija i opuštenija. Ja vjerujem svome dr. jako je veliki stručnjak. spec. ginekolog pa ga i nisam puno maltretirala sa pitanjima, malo jesam pametovala, ali nisam puno  :Embarassed:

----------


## Točka

:Dancing Fever:  

 :Joggler:

----------


## rebeca

Meni su se stvarno smanjila ona sjevanj u stomaku tj. skroz nestala. Ali ja sa 12+5, imam toliki stomak, da se svi čude. Danas sam srela curu koja je trudna 18. tj. moj stomak veći. :shock: Ali ne brine mene to, nego ja se sada osjećam kao prava trudnica. Simptomi: veliki stomak, zategnut jako, tvr već podobro, i stalno u njemu pritisak kao da je lopta ispred mene, pogotovo kad pojedem nešto. Jeli i kod vas ovako? Ja već i otežano dišem, ne mogu reći da je neka bol u njemu, ali točno osjećam da se u njemu nešto ima :Smile:

----------


## RozaGroza

*Rebeca* to je sve cool...da vidiš moj, zaobljen, zategnut, ma pravi veliki...

Jučer sam išla na pregled radi probadanja u rodnici, sve je super, bebice velike, mašu, plešu, plivaju...sad sam malo mirnija i uzimam te bolove normalnije, iako mislim da če me do kraja trudnoće strašiti...

----------


## rebeca

*RozaGroza* upravo tako   :Love:  
Meni danas stigli nalazi od krvi i urina. Sve je ok, osim što mi je Hgb, Hematoklit, MCV, RDW-CV, nešto malo niži, ispog granične vrijednosti su. Na što to upućuje, kod ginića sam tek sa 4 tj.?

----------


## RozaGroza

*Rebeca* znam da ti je HGB homoglobin, koji je važan radi protoka kisika kroz tijelo...samo uzimaj što više zelenila, lisnatog zelenog povrča (blitva,špinač, kupus etc.)   :Kiss:

----------


## †vanesax

Normalno je da je Hgb malo snižen u trudnoći i smatra se da to nije opasno, ali se preporučuje uzimanje namirnica bogatih gvožđem. Sve tamno zeleno povrće, crveno meso, borovnica, cvekla, kupina (što će reći tamno crveno i modro voće i povrće)

----------


## Točka

> Meni danas stigli nalazi od krvi i urina. Sve je ok, osim što mi je Hgb, Hematoklit, MCV, RDW-CV, nešto malo niži, ispog granične vrijednosti su. Na što to upućuje, kod ginića sam tek sa 4 tj.?


Meni je moja gin. pratila te vrijednosti,  budući da su padale počela sam piti željezo i još uvijek ga pijem.

----------


## lasada

Nikad neću zaboraviti bolove u donjem dijelu trbuha,tj.jajnika oba, imala sam jako probadanje i nisam mogla udobno sjediti kao kad imaš jaku mengu pa te jako boli, tad sam bila u 5. tjednu trudnoće. Doktor mi prepisao normabel da mi opusti maternicu kako on to reče, od 2,5 mg ujutro i navečer a ja sm pila samo navečer jer kad bi pila 2x1 bila bih cijeli dan uljuljana. Uz bolove cijela 3 mjeseca trudnoće sam imala jaku mučninu uz povraćanje i smršavila sam 7 kila u tom razdoblju. Tek kad je beba oživila u 4. mjesecu trudnoće mučnine su se polako smirile a i nestale. Bolovi su nestali sa mučninama. U tih prva 3 mjeseca trudnoće sam morala mirovati, al beba je lijepo napredovala i nakon toga je sve bilo u redu. Znala sam ići u bolnicu par puta na infuziju zbog toga što mi tlak pao ispod 100 pa da ne bi dehidrirala. Za bolove sam pila lupocet i malo mi je ublažio bol. Lara danas ima 4 mjeseca i 22 dana i rođena je u 39 tjednu. Sve je prošlo u redu. Moram reći da me bilo jako strah tih neopisivio jakih bolova.   :Love:

----------


## rebeca

> rebeca prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni danas stigli nalazi od krvi i urina. Sve je ok, osim što mi je Hgb, Hematoklit, MCV, RDW-CV, nešto malo niži, ispog granične vrijednosti su. Na što to upućuje, kod ginića sam tek sa 4 tj.?
> 
> 
> Meni je moja gin. pratila te vrijednosti,  budući da su padale počela sam piti željezo i još uvijek ga pijem.


Ja danas počinjem sa prirodnim lijekom željeza za trudnice, koji je uzimala moja sestra i željezo joj se popravila znatno:
Samljeti:
100 g badema
mala teglica marmelade od kupina
1 vrećica kakaa u prahu
Sve pomiješati dobro i samo ujutro po jednu malu čajnu žlicu na tašte. Uspijela je podići željezo u trudnoći i takvoga je održala cijelu trudnoću, bez ičega drugoga. Vrijedi probati, ništa ne može naškoditi

----------


## RozaGroza

zvuči cool....provat ču, ionako mi je sveki poslala kilo mjendula ne znam više što ču s njima

----------


## †vanesax

> zvuči cool....provat ču, ionako mi je sveki poslala kilo mjendula ne znam više što ču s njima


Pošalji meni...ubi me gorušica. 
A već sam ih se najela za mučnine  :Razz:

----------


## r_i_t_a

evo i mene sa nekim bolovima,ustvari probadanjima..pa vas molim za savjet ako je netko nešto slično imao.
..ponekad mi se kao danas npr. desi da mi se pojavi bol skroz nisko kao da me beba udara nogom u mjehur..lagano mi sjevne ali i nije baš ugodno..neznam jeli to normalno ili da se zabrinem..u 21 sam tjednu...šta mislite

----------


## rebeca

Rita, nisam još stigla do toga tjedna. Meni su se stvarno svi bolovi smirili, što se tiče tih probadanja, sijevanja. Ali mi se počelo nešto drugo događati, sad kao da me bole mišići donjeg dijela stomaka, tj. maternice. Pogotovo to osjetim, kada sjedam, ustajem se, okrećem se pšo noći. Ima li tko sličnih problemčića  :Wink:

----------


## Indi

Cure pročitajte malo ovu temu i vidjet ćete da je to sve normalno  :Grin:  :

Bolovi u 2.tromjesječju[/b]

----------


## rebeca

Do kojeg tjedna traje 1. tromjesječje, 12 ili 16? Gdje se to može pogledati?

----------


## Indi

Pogledaj tu: Trudnoća iz dana u dan

Tu možeš napraviti svoj kalendar trudnoće:

 kalendar trudnoće

Uglavnom, ne brini, sve je to uobičajno  :Kiss:

----------


## RozaGroza

*Rebeca* pratimo se u dan...ja več neko vrijeme nemam stari tip boluckanja nego te lagane grčeve kao da se ligamenti istežu...a mislila sam zafrikirati, ali znam da če mi svi reči da je to normalno pa sam se odlučila opustiti do sljedečeg pregleda...

----------


## rebeca

> .ja več neko vrijeme nemam stari tip boluckanja nego te lagane grčeve kao da se ligamenti istežu.


Upravo ovo što si napisala, kao dse i meni ligamenti istežu, i nekad negdje nešto me pritisne unutra. I ovo nije svaki dan samo ponekad. Meni su sve vrste klasičnog boluckanja prestale, od probadanja, sijevanja...  :Love:

----------


## rebeca

*Indi*  :Love:  , hvala, baš zgodno

----------


## RozaGroza

Cure, zanima me da li osječate bolove ligamenata u trbuhu? Ja iz dana u dan osječam te bolove, i nisu mi nimalo dragi. Baš kao da mi se istežu svi ti mišići, i jako me smući to pa moram leći i odmarati se, a kad ležim puno u jednoj pozi onda me opet malo zaboli, pa se moram okrenuti...i naravno da me sve to brine; doki govori da je to normalno, al meni je svejedno lakše kad čujem da nisam jedina.

----------


## rebeca

Meni to istegnuće je jedan dan jače, jedan malo blaže. Ovisi koliko šta radim koji dan. A dosta ga osjetim po noći kad se okrećem. Ovi svi prisutni bolovi imam osjećaj da su tu iz dana u dan, samo se smjenjuju kako se navikne maternica. Mora se nešto događati, tako ja sebi objasnim

----------


## rebeca

Zaboravih, šta smijem za glavu popiti, koju tabletu?

----------


## RozaGroza

Eto meni isto, sad ih 2 dana nemam....ma zbunjola, al mislim da je zato jer sam se preko vikenda naprezala pošto smo imali frendove tu, pa me dva dana malo cimalo, sad čim sam se pričuvala više, podnošljivo je i nije često.

A za glavu možeš lupocet, ili čak i tylenol ako ga imaš, lekadol...neke cure kažu žvakanje zrna kafe...ako imaš kafe u zrnu doma...

----------


## rebeca

Evo ja sada išla malo prošeteti u grad. Ovo je ludnica kakvo je vrijeme toplo, meni to ne paše. Ušla sam u par trgovina i valjda sparno, sunce, da mi je u jednom trenutku toliko došlo loše za srušiti se. Odmah sam sjela na klupu kupila sok, i doma natrag. Jedva došla. Sad mi je ok. Tlak 60/100, što je i visoko za mene. Ja sam to pripisala vremenu, sparnosti i stvaranju novih količina krvi u meni...jesam li u pravu? Imate li vi ovakvih situacija?

----------


## Indi

Ne znam kad točno, ne sjećam se više, ali ja sam u jednom trenu imala blage aritmije srca, ali kasnije sam negdje čitala da mi je za te tjedne to bilo normalno radi povećanja obujma krvi. 

To što si navela rebeca sam imala ovo ljeto više puta, a sad na početku 9.mjeseca kad je bilo grozno vruće pogotovo. Meni je isto tlak tako nizak, ali to mi ne smeta, osim što ne mogu biti gladna jer mi je onda loše.

----------


## Matanica

Jao cure, sad ste me uplasile s izostankom mucnina, naime meni su pocele prije 2 tj a sad sam negdje u 5. tj i nemam nikakvih simptoma trudnoce. Dakle, mucnine su se prije par dana povukle dok sam ih u prosloj trudnoci imala do 16tj, prsa mi za razliku od prosle trudnoce skoro uopce nisu napeta, jedini stvarni osjecaj koji imam su bolovi u kraljesnici, koja se siri na trticu i desnu nogu i to kad preforsiram s aktivnostima. Beta mi je prije tjedan dana bila 125 i cinilo mi se jako malo, ali se pravilno duplala (sa 33 na 125 u 2 dana). Ponekad imam osjecaj da mi sad netko izvadi betu bila bi negativna..Kontrola tek za tjedan dana.

----------


## RozaGroza

Matanica mučnine ti dođu i prođu...to je skroz normalno...meni bi ih bilo par dana a onda po 5-6 dana ništa, pa opet.

A što se tiće bete, nas u Dubrovniku uopće ni ne šalju to vadit, nego napravimo UZV negdje 5-6 tjedan i ako ima nekih pokazatelja da možda nešto nije u redu, tek onda idemo na betu, al ako UZV pokaže da je sve OK, ne vadimo  betu, što ja ni nisam u ovoj trudnoći.

----------


## Matanica

*Roza,* i bolje da je tako. U prvoj trudnoci saznala sam da sam trudna u 5. tj, jos se nista na uzv nije vidjelo .. Sad sam saznala jos ranije a obzirom na proteklu rizicnu trudnocu pusem i na hladno i sva sreca da imam razumnog muza jer me cijela ova prica s testovima i nalazima krvi poprilicno kostala. Ma samo da mi je vidjeti malo  :Heart:  kako kuca da se malo opustim. Jesi nasla neki poseban "lijek" za bolove ili su se vremenom sami smanjili?

----------


## †vanesax

Pa do UZV-a nećeš ni moći ništa veliko znati. Ali dobro je da znaš da treba da se malo opustiš i da te simptomi ili još bolje ne-simptomi ne brinu. Uopšte nema nikakve veze kako si se osećala u prethodnim trudnoćama. Jer svaka je posebna.
Ako ti ništa ne fali, a trudna si treba da se raduješ. Ali, ti ćeš to shvatiti tek kad odmakne neko vreme. 
I kad neko na forumu bude pitao sličnu stvar, ti ćeš sa smeškom na licu odgovoriti isto ovako kao i mi, koje smo prošle isto to!

 :Love:

----------


## RozaGroza

> Pa do UZV-a nećeš ni moći ništa veliko znati. Ali dobro je da znaš da treba da se malo opustiš i da te simptomi ili još bolje ne-simptomi ne brinu. Uopšte nema nikakve veze kako si se osećala u prethodnim trudnoćama. Jer svaka je posebna.
> Ako ti ništa ne fali, a trudna si treba da se raduješ. Ali, ti ćeš to shvatiti tek kad odmakne neko vreme. 
> I kad neko na forumu bude pitao sličnu stvar, ti ćeš sa smeškom na licu odgovoriti isto ovako kao i mi, koje smo prošle isto to!


E ovo je stvarno istina...a ko da je jučer bilo kad sam ja bila 5 tjedan i tek otkrila, ajme koliko sam ja pitanja postavljala....svaki dan nešto drugo, jer naravno svaki dan osječaš neke druge simptome. Evo i sad je isto tako, al malo smirenije.

Ja ti za bolove nisam ništa posebno uzimala, kad bi baš osjetila onako neugodne grečve rastezanja da me jako muće onda bi uzela normabel, pijem i sad magnezij, on dosta pomaže, i od kad ga pijem redovno svaki dan po 1 šumeču nemam više neugodnih grčeva samo onako neke normalne koji brzo prođu, al me svejedno zas*eru...

 :Kiss:   i javi nam kako ide...

----------


## Matanica

Pada mi na pamet dosta metoda samopomoci, npr pase mi toplina u podrucju donjeg dijela kraljesnice pa sam isprobala umotati se toplom dekicom oko struka, stavljati termofor, sinoc sam se sjela uz radijator.. Najvise mi pase topla kupka ali nisam sigurna koliko je to pametno zbog rizika od infekcije i jer mi pase bas dosta topla voda..Magnezij sam uzimala u prvoj trudnoci, mogu probati,hvala!

----------


## karmen_tana

Curke,i ja imam sličnih problema.. Još nisam bila kod doktorice ali po mom proračunu bi bila trudna 6 tjedana.... Jučer sam osjetila dosta jake bolove u trbuhu a posebno na desnoj strani(jajnik)...
Pošto sam prvu trudnoću izgubila stvarno me frka... Danas se osjećm dosta bolje, ali.... Na pregled idem tek 3.11.
Držte mi fige....  :Sad:

----------


## Matanica

Karmen ja sam narucena privatno 23.10 tad ce mi biti 6 tj iako mislim da je tvoja varijanta bolja jer ces izbjeci situaciju s gestacijskom vrecom bez odjeka ploda na uzv isl, sto predpostavljam da mene sada ceka i vec sam se pripremila da se necu uzbudjivati zbog toga. Jucer sam nazvala svog socijalnog ginekologa i kaze doslovno ovako "mozete si uzet malo normabelceka, pa malo utrogetanceka, ako mislite da treba!?" Doslovno kao da smo na placu pa trazim savijet sto bih stavila u cuspajz  :Laughing:  Mislim da smo ponekad mi same sebi najbolji lijecnik, kad te boli uspori, smiri se a vjerujem da su u pitanju neki opasni bolovi znale bi.

----------


## karmen_tana

Matanica,hvala na podršci  :Love:  
Hvala Bogu, bolovi su mogu reće prošli.... Zna me još malo tu i tamo zabolit ali sve je to podnošljivo i bez tableta...
Inače ih baš ne volim uzimati jedino ako stvarno ne mogu više izdržati....
A tebi sve najbolje želim.....  :Love:

----------


## †vanesax

*Matanica* moram ti samo reći da uopšte nije dobro stavljati bilo šta tako toplo u predeo malog stomaka, donjih leđa, pogotovo ne sedeti na peći, radijatoru, u toploj kupki sad dok si trudna i dok si tako malo trudna. Ne bih da dižem paniku, ali to bi ti moglo izazvati i krvarenje.
Toplota širi krvne sudove, a tvoja mrvica je još jaaako mala. Čuvaj je!

----------


## RozaGroza

*Matanica* moram se složit sa Vanesax, pogotovo za kupku. Nije samo radi tople vode, nego je kupka idealno mjesto za širenje bakterija. Pogotovo jer kada nikad nije 100% sterilna. Ja obožavam kupke, al od kad sam izgubila bebu prije 2 godine, nije mi pala na pamet, dok ne rodim zdravo dijete. A kad rodim, ajme majko, jedva čekam, neču se vadit iz kade   :Grin:  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~ cure za prve UZVeve da budu super i da trudnoča do kraja bude školska!   :Kiss:

----------


## laura_001

evo ja sam po mom izračunu trudna 4+5, jaaako malo, a nemam nikakve simptome, osim šta me cike užasno bole...i stalno osjećam to neko probadanje u lijevom jajniku...jel to normalno...
svi mi govore da pričekam 6-ti tjedan pa da odem na uzv, a ko će to dočekati :?

----------


## Tatsha

ne 6ti, nego najbolje 8mi tj, jer ako se ne budu vidjeli otkucaji opet ćeš morati ponovo ići  :Wink:

----------


## laura_001

> ne 6ti, nego najbolje 8mi tj, jer ako se ne budu vidjeli otkucaji opet ćeš morati ponovo ići


ajme ko će to dočekati, ja mislim da neću uspiti...pokušat ću

----------


## Tatsha

*laura* izbor je na tebi, ali dogodi se jako često da se otkucaji na vide još, pa onda moraš ponovo za 2 tjedna, a u međuvremenu strepiš, ovo je samo moja preporuka da ideš u 8.tj

----------


## laura_001

a jel normalno ovo nekakvo probadanje u lijevom jajniku cijelo vrijeme, jel mi to može biti od višesatnog sjedenja za kompom

----------


## Tatsha

normalno je  :Wink: , al možeš malo leći, promjene položaja nekad pomognu, a u ranoj trudnoći su normalni svi "menstrualni" bolovi, ukoliko nema krvarenja, ne brini

----------


## laura_001

> normalno je , al možeš malo leći, promjene položaja nekad pomognu, a u ranoj trudnoći su normalni svi "menstrualni" bolovi, ukoliko nema krvarenja, ne brini


ajme, malo me strah, stvarno nije da su to jaki bolovi, al me stalno pikaju ovi jajnici poludit ću...samo da ne bude krvarenja

----------


## laura_001

evo napisala sam prije par dana da su mi lagani bolovi, ali evo sada prije jedno 2 sata odjednom su mi počeli jači nekakvi tupi bolovi u lijevom jajniku, legla sam i mirujem, ne znam šta da napravim , kao da ću svaki tren procuriti, pomozite!!!! 
jel mogu popiti malo kamilice, šta da popijem jel postoji nešto???

----------


## RozaGroza

Laura, najvažnije je da se smiriš, i miruješ. Ako te jako strah uzmi normabel ako ga imaš..ako ne, kamilica je super, a ja ti savjetujem nešto još bolje...napravi si sendvić u kojeg češ staviti dosta luka kapule. On če te umiriti i uspavati. Ako nemaš ljubičastog, bijeli malo operi u vodi i posoli, i super ti ide sa sendvičem od masla i sira (ako jedeš meso i malo šunke).

Možda zvući ludo, al mene zaista toliko umiri da uopće ne moram uzet normabel. A zaista ti je najvažnije da se opustiš i primiriš.

Da te utješim, i mene trenutno probadaju sjevajuči bolovi...čini mi se rastezanje kože, il tako nešto. Nije nimalo ugodno, i ležim umirena...nadam se da če skoro prestat.

 :Kiss:

----------


## laura_001

> Laura, najvažnije je da se smiriš, i miruješ. Ako te jako strah uzmi normabel ako ga imaš..ako ne, kamilica je super, a ja ti savjetujem nešto još bolje...napravi si sendvić u kojeg češ staviti dosta luka kapule. On če te umiriti i uspavati. Ako nemaš ljubičastog, bijeli malo operi u vodi i posoli, i super ti ide sa sendvičem od masla i sira (ako jedeš meso i malo šunke).
> 
> Možda zvući ludo, al mene zaista toliko umiri da uopće ne moram uzet normabel. A zaista ti je najvažnije da se opustiš i primiriš.
> 
> Da te utješim, i mene trenutno probadaju sjevajuči bolovi...čini mi se rastezanje kože, il tako nešto. Nije nimalo ugodno, i ležim umirena...nadam se da če skoro prestat.


hvala ti na savjetu uvijek si tu negdje  :Heart:   :Love:  
maloprije sam popila kamilicu i odmah mi se nekako smirilo nisam mogla vjerovati...da ja sam ti sad malo uplašena, bojim se i najmanje boli, ali maloprije me baš dobro zabolilo, sva sreća nije dugo trajalo
hvala ti na savjetu, baš ću to probati sutra  :Smile:

----------


## †vanesax

Potpisujem Rozu, a ja još na to dodajem i šolju toplog mleka (još bolje ako ga zasladiš sa medom). Ono oslobađa iz tvog tela triptofan, koji umiruje i uspavljuje. Mleko mora biti toplo!

----------


## RozaGroza

A ja opet moram potpisat Vanesax...toplo mljeko s medom je prefino i stvarno te, kako mi u Dubrovniku rećemo, ušika (uspava)...

*Laura*   :Love:   svi ti strahovi su ti apsolutno normalni...nema žene ovdje koju nije strah, pogotov tih prvih 12-13 tjedana...ja isto kukam i plačem i strepim, bojim se svake i najmanje boli...i tako ču sve do poroda, a več me počeo strah kako ćemo ih odgojiti, dal ču pretjerat sa svojim uvjerenjima pa djecu izmaltretirat, ma ono svakave nebuloze   :Grin:  

Samo se ti lijepo najedi luka i sve će bit super   :Laughing:

----------


## laura_001

> A ja opet moram potpisat Vanesax...toplo mljeko s medom je prefino i stvarno te, kako mi u Dubrovniku rećemo, ušika (uspava)...
> 
> *Laura*    svi ti strahovi su ti apsolutno normalni...nema žene ovdje koju nije strah, pogotov tih prvih 12-13 tjedana...ja isto kukam i plačem i strepim, bojim se svake i najmanje boli...i tako ču sve do poroda, a več me počeo strah kako ćemo ih odgojiti, dal ču pretjerat sa svojim uvjerenjima pa djecu izmaltretirat, ma ono svakave nebuloze   
> 
> Samo se ti lijepo najedi luka i sve će bit super


samo što ja ne volim mlijeko, ne mogu ga pomirisati....

a nisam još probala to sa lukom, opet sam pila kamilice jer me stalnno nešto probada ma poludit ću više, stvarno mi ide na živce
nego, primijetila sam da me to jako probode kad se naglo dignem sa kreveta, a kad ležim dobro je...

----------


## annelle

laura, ne brini, isto je tako bilo i meni u početku trudnoće; povremena probadajuća bol u lijevom jajniku, a onda je prestalo samo od sebe. Maternica i ligamenti ti se šire i normalno je da povremeno osjetiš probadanje. Po meni nije preporučljivo piti nikakve lijekove, ja, koja sam alergičar i imam jake simptome, nisam htjela apsolutno ništa uzeti iako mi je dr. opće praxe nudila. Možeš ti to sama, i samo bez straha!  :Love:

----------


## laura_001

> laura, ne brini, isto je tako bilo i meni u početku trudnoće; povremena probadajuća bol u lijevom jajniku, a onda je prestalo samo od sebe. Maternica i ligamenti ti se šire i normalno je da povremeno osjetiš probadanje. Po meni nije preporučljivo piti nikakve lijekove, ja, koja sam alergičar i imam jake simptome, nisam htjela apsolutno ništa uzeti iako mi je dr. opće praxe nudila. Možeš ti to sama, i samo bez straha!


a kad se to počinje širiti, ja sam trudna tek 5 tjedana
ma rekla sam da se neću živcirati, jučer me je bolilo, evo danas je sve ok, samo neka tako i ostane
pusa svima  :Love:

----------


## Iva B

Ja imam od sinoc mali (nadam se) problemcic...
Kao prvo ne znam da li sam trudna, pokušavamo tek mjesec dana i danas bih morala dobiti..
Nekako si non stop mislim da jesam, ali odbijam se nadati (prvu trudnoću sam čekala skoro 2 godine..)
Uglavnom, sinoc mi je moja mala ljubav od svojih 12 kg sjedila na trbuhu... ništa čudno kod nas, tako čitamo knjigice   :Love:  
Ali poslije toga me je probolo na desnoj strani (kod jajnika) i evo još me malo boli...
Danas bih trebala dobiti i bolovi su normalni, ali mene poslije prve trudnoće još niti jednom nije bolilo...

----------


## Iva B

Samo sam htjela nadodati na ovaj svoj post:
DA DA, TRUDNI SMO  :D   :Heart:

----------


## Pepita

> Samo sam htjela nadodati na ovaj svoj post:
> DA DA, TRUDNI SMO  :D


Čestitam ti od   :Heart:

----------


## Isabel

Mi smo sad 11+4 i jučer su me tako boljela rebra, s obje strane, onako točno ispod cica da sam jedva hodala. Baš sam se začudila jer si mislim da je malo rano za širenje rebara - iako trbuh mi je stvarno velik, bio je nakon stimulacije, i ostao , samo je nastavio rasti  :D. 
Mislite da je prerano, baš me onako bolucka, a pogotovo kad taknem    :Rolling Eyes:  .
Jučer mi je bio ludi dan što se tiće bolova i rekacija, crijeva su mi sinoć radila kao luda, toliko su se čula sa se MM smijao sjedeći pored mene. Onda su me pikali jajnici, no to je redovito, pogotovo po noći kad se okrećem...
Kad me tako visoko u predjelu trbuha boli ne brinem se, jer znam da je bebuška daleko, nisko dolje, no posebno sam se zabrinula po noći, jer me je nešto presjeklo baš u području maternice, znači nisko ispod pupka, da me to probudilo. 
Samo me je presjeklo, trajalo je  2 sekunde, ali dovoljno da se zabrinem. Poslije ništa, ujutro sve normalno, ništa ne me boli, u gačicama sve ok, osjećam se kao i inaće.

Jel imao tko što slično i što bi to moglo biti?

Zabrinuta sam, pogotovo nakon strašnog gubitka našeg malog princa a dotadašnje uredne trudnoće, i sada me svega strah, odmah se na svaki trzaj zabrinem... Uf, nije lako.

 :Love:

----------


## pirica

*Isabel* tako sam ja jednu večer kihnula i tako me presjeklo, kao da me netko nožem zarezao, kratko je trajalo. nadam se da je sve ok.

----------


## chiara30

Draga *Izabel*,ja od početka trudnoće imam bolove u donjem dijelu,nisu to neki neizdrživi bolovi,ali baš osjećam taj dio.
Ja sam danas iz dr.trudna sam par dana više od tebe,bebica je dobro,napreduje,pa mislim da ti bolovi nisu ništa čudno.
Ja to sve prepisujem tome da se maternica širi,bebica raste,i da nas zato svugdje pika,samo šta to neko osjeća jače,a neko slabije,a neko ništa.

Ja mislim da je s tvojom bebicom sve ok,ali ako je tebe strah ti ipak nazovi dr.i recu mu kako ti je.
Pusa!

----------


## laky

> *Isabel* tako sam ja jednu večer kihnula i tako me presjeklo, kao da me netko nožem zarezao, kratko je trajalo. nadam se da je sve ok.


ja sam isto i sve je ok na pregledu.a od tih presjecanja i grčeva kod kašljnja i kihanja imam noćne more   :Embarassed:

----------


## uporna

Meni je veća muka kad ništa ne boli  :Rolling Eyes:  , ma ko bi nama trudnicama udovoljio. 8)

----------


## uporna

Prije dvije večeri mi se pojavilo nešto čudno. Naime za razliku od prije pretprošlu noć sam odspavala bez dizanja na wc (inače barem jednom moram) ali kad sam se ujutro htjela sjesti presjekla me bol u maternici onako cijela me je bolila kao da je upaljena. Nakon mokrenja vratila sam se u krevet gdje me opet pri sjedanju i lijeganju sve živo bolilo. Kasnije je prestalo i preko dana i navečer ništa. 
Onda sinoć sam također odspavala jedno 4-5 sati u komadu i kad sam se dizala na wc opet ista bol. Poslije se sve smirilo i ništa.

Da li je moguće ako duže vrijeme ne idem mokriti da me pun mjehur može tako boliti? 
S druge strane da je neka upala u pitanju bolilo bi me i tokom dana zar ne (inače tokom dana idem svakoh sat do dva na wc).

----------


## pirica

*uporna* moguće da je mjehur, zna i mene nekad bolit (ne tako jako kako ti opisuješ) kad dugo trpim, a to je najčešće po noći

----------


## Indi

*uporna*, mene je tako bolilo na početku i urinok. mi je izoliran streptokok b. Popila antibiotik i sve 5, osim što je bol ostala jer je mrvica bila nisko, pa je nalegla na mjehur. Sad nakon poroda ne mogu dugo trpiti, inače bi pobjeglo...  :Grin:  
Pokušaj i piti malo više tekućine radi ispiranja mjehura.

Sad kad se sjetim, stalno me nešto bolilo.

*Isabel*, vjerujem da je sve ok.  Organi se miču i to ti je to. Crijeva putuju pod rebra, želudac još više, tako da....ali razumijem tvoj strah, potpuno je opravdan.  :Kiss:

----------


## mlucic

ja sam Marija i prije jedno 3 dana sam saznala da sam trudna.
baš noćas me oko 3 ujutro probudila jaka bol u trbuhu kao da me netko bode noževima.to je trajalo jedno 5 min i onda je prestalo.suze su mi išle od boli.zašto je to tako jako boljelo.nema krvarenja nikakvog. :?

----------


## †vanesax

*mlucic*, dobrodošla i čestitam na trudnoći!

Dešava se vrlo često da trudnice u početku osećaju razne tegobe u predelu materice, a to je zato što se sada u njoj ubrzano dešavaju najrazličitije promene.
Neka te to ne brine, bar dok nema nikakvih drugih tegoba koje bi upućivale na to da nešto nije u redu, a želim ti da ih nikada i ne bude.

Jel znaš koliko si trudna sad?

----------


## uporna

> *uporna* moguće da je mjehur, zna i mene nekad bolit (ne tako jako kako ti opisuješ) kad dugo trpim, a to je najčešće po noći


Noćas išla 2 put na wc i naravno sve pet, nikakvih bolova. Biće da je to od malo punijeg mjehura.

----------


## Nao Noa

Bok svima!
i mene muce slicne stvari. a stvarno sam u ranoj fazi, tek mi se plus pojavio. 
Ne znam ni sama kaf da odem doktoru. da pricekam 8tj.?
Savjet??
Hvala

----------


## betty blue

> Bok svima!
> i mene muce slicne stvari. a stvarno sam u ranoj fazi, tek mi se plus pojavio. 
> Ne znam ni sama kaf da odem doktoru. da pricekam 8tj.?
> Savjet??
> Hvala


Nao Noa, čestitam na T i dobrodošla na forum   :Smile:  
Uglavnom je najpametnije na prvi pregled ne ići prije 6-7 tjedna trudnoće, jer se tek tada čuju otkucaji srca te se može govoriti o "urednoj trudnoći". Ja sam osobno išla sa 5 tjedana, ali meni je hitno trebala potvrda da sam trudna (svadba mi je bila za tri dana). Na tom pregledu se vidi samo gestacijska vrećica i svaki doktor je u toj ranoj fazi (dok se ne čuju otkucaji) rezerviran. I ja sam imala bolove u ranoj T, kao menstrualne, mislim da je to uglavnom uobičajeno.

----------


## Nao Noa

Hvala betty blue!
Nekako si mislim da mozda kao i nisam...zapravo prilicno zbunjujuca situacija. al plus je plus, a menst.nema, i sve boli pomalo.

----------


## superx

eto da se i mi pohvalimo,proslu srijedu dobili smo i mi plus. dakle mi smo sad negdje 6tj. to nam je drugo dijete. u petak smo na prvom pregledu. jos nema mucnina,ali stalno mi se spava.

----------


## mlucic

trudna sam sada već otprilike oko 5,5 tjedana.bolovi su sada prestali ali sam počela jako nemirno spavati.točnu trudnoću ću znati krajem ovog mjeseca kad odem kod svog ginekologa.

----------


## kiara666

Samo da vam kažem da ste me smirile. Odnosno, vaši odgovori su me smirili. Sad sam 10+1 trudna i do sada me nije ništa bolilo, samo mi je neprestano muka. Danas sam kihnula, zabolilo me kod jajnika, a onda me još i bol presjekla u donjem dijelu trbuha. Umrla sam od straha... Ne krvarim, ali mislila sam da je neka teška drama dok nisam ovdje vidjela da je to normalno.
Koji bi bili znakovi za uzbunu u ovom razdoblju trudnoće? Na što da pazim? Samo na krvarenje ili ima još nešto?
Kad sam bila kod doktorice, sve je bilo u redu, rekla je da bolje ne može, pa se nisam brinula do sada, dok se nije pojavila bol. Idući pregled mi je za dva tjedna, kad idem na kombinirani probir.

----------


## Nao Noa

Isto vrijedi i za mene, ono što Kiara666 kaže,- i ja sam se nekako malo umirila pročitavši prethodne postove.
A isto me zanima - koji su znakovi kad bi trebala početi "paničariti"?

----------


## betty blue

Ja osobno nisam imala slučaj za paniku, ali vam mogu reći što je meni doktorica tada preporučila... Dakle na početku trudnoće sam imala uobičajene bolove kao pred mengu ili čak kao da imam mengu, dr je rekla da se hitno javim u bolnicu ili njoj ako osjetim jaku bol ili budem krvarila. Pod jaku bol ja nisam svrstavala bol koju npr. osjetim kad kihnem ili neko slično "ukočenje" jer su to vjerovatno mišići koji se rastežu. I bilo je sve u redu.

----------


## senka1981

ja ulazim u 12 tjedan i imam strašne bolove. nekad lijevo, nekad desno, nekad sredina. pomaže jedino mirovanje i ležanje. ginekolog kaže da je to normalno,da se maternica "bori" s ostalim organima, gura ih, ponekad pogodi neki živac i otud bolovi. teško ih je podnositi, ali to je znak da si naš mali anđeo pravi mjesta  :D

----------


## TAMARIS11

Curke molim savjet! 
Ušla sam u 7. tjedan i strogo mirujem zbog povećeg hematoma otkrivenog na prvom pregledu. To mi je samo po sebi dovoljna briga ali sad me još muči učestalo (ali stvarno učestalo) probadanje i presjecanje u desnom donjem dijelu trbuha, kao kod prepone. Znam da su bolovi u trudnoći normalna pojava al moji su zaista oštri i učestali (unatoč strogom mirovanju)! Ima li mjesta dodatnoj brizi il da čekam redovan pregled 10.2.Inače, ovo mi je prva i jako željena trudnoća i vaša iskustva su zaista dobrodošla!

----------


## ikana

curke drage, 

danas trebam dobit menz. na znam da li da očekujem nju ili trudnoću s obzirom da već par dana imam mučnine, nemam apetita, bolove u predjelu maternice i križa? ajde brzo sa savjetima! 

p.s ako je trudnoja ova bol nije normalna, pa se užasno bojim.

hvala vam

----------


## mačkulina

pa može biti i jedno i drugo... Najsigurnije je da napraviš test...

----------


## ikana

hvala ti,

bolovi se prestali ni sama ne znam kako i zašto, pa ću se malo strpiti do testa još koji dan, možda ipak priželjkujem bebicu. bila bi to moj treći anđeo.

----------


## ikana

čakam nalaz kvi oa ću znati na čemu sam.

----------


## apolonia

Drage mame i buduće mame,

evo pridružujem vam se i ja, trudna sam 9 tj. čitam vaše postove malu su me smirili ali opet sam u strahu. Danas me jako boli maternica kao da su neke kontrakcije ( bolovi isti kao makon kiretaže) i u donjem desnom djelu bolovi su strašni. Do sada su to bila neka probadanja ali danas me baš strah.

Na dabrostonu sam i strogo mirujem. Pravo je čudo da sam uopće ostala trudna tako da me sada jako strah pa bih molila ako mi netko može pooći sa svojim savjetom ili iskustvom.   :Sad:

----------


## TAMARIS11

draga apolonia! 
ja sam ti na kraju osmog tjedna i grozno mi je bilo prije par dana (imaš moj post malo iznad) i nažalost nitko mi nije odgovorio. Evo da te utješim, bolovi su se smirili pa sam se i ja smirila. Isto smo se dosta trudili oko bebača i zaista me frka, ali stvarno mislim da je to sve potpuno normalno i da nemaš nikakvog razloga za brigu (osim u slučaju krvarenja, al ni onda ne mora biti ništa strašno. Nama koje mirujemo još je teže opustiti se jer osluškujemo svaku bol.Znam da je teško kontrolirati vlastite misli ali moramo biti pozitivne. Sve će biti super, vidjet ćeš!

----------


## TAMARIS11

Zaboravih nadodati da smiješ piti čaj matičnjak koji je super! Opušta mišiće i smiruje te psihički.

----------


## apolonia

Draga Tamaris puno ti hvala na odgovoru i utješnim rječima. Danas, hvala Bogu, bolovi su se danas smanjili. Poslušati ću tvoj savjet i početi piti čaj  :Smile:  
Preostaje nam mirovati i misliti pozitivno  :Wink:

----------


## likica_i

U 5+2/7 sam tjednu trudnoce. Ginekolog mi je zakazao prvi pregled za tjedan dana. Do sada mi se cinilo da je sve bilo ok, medutim juce me je ceo dan zigao levi jajni. Da napomenem nisu jaki bolovi niti uopste bolovi vec konstantno ziganje jajnika koje traje sekundu i ponavljase svakih mozda 10-15 min. Danas me jajnik ne ziga ali sam zabrinuta, cula sam da jajnici ne trebaju boleti u trudnoci pa ne znam dali je nesto alarmantno i dali treba da se javim doktoru pre zakazanog termina koji je za tjerdan dana.

----------


## apolonia

Ne znam treba li boljeti ili ne ali mene svakodnevno boli desni jajnik tako da sam se navikla. Nekad se bol tako pojača i širi da je za ne izdržati. Prođe, ne znam što bih ti savjetovala, vidi sama, ako ti to nije uobičajena bol bar nezovi dr. i pitaj jel to ok ili odi na pregled. pozz

----------


## uporna

*likica_i* žiganje jajnika je normalno i u trudnoći. Zato ne brini.

----------


## mandy

> trudna sam sada već otprilike oko 5,5 tjedana.bolovi su sada prestali ali sam počela jako nemirno spavati.točnu trudnoću ću znati krajem ovog mjeseca kad odem kod svog ginekologa.


evo kod mene isto ovako, po noći se 100 puta probudim, vrtim i okrećem, navikla sam spavati sasvim skupljena (brada-koljena) a sad već ne mogu, šta će biti kad mi trbuh pravo počne rasti?a grudi...pri svakom okretu mi dođe slabo, najradije bih spavala s grudnjakom;boli me maternica i jajnici, ali ne kao grčevi, nego baš rastezanje (valjda je to ok) i nešto malo više, oko pupka, ali samo kad sjedim prema naprijed; e sad, najradije ne bih još kod ginekologa, čini mi se rano, ali ovi razni bolovi me plaše, tim više što se uopće ne sjećam kako je bilo u prethodne dvije T (trebala sam sve zapisivati   :Laughing:  ); valjda s godinama dođu i fobije   :Razz:

----------


## TIGRICA

Ja sam isto imala prije dvije god.ab spontani,sada sam trudna 24 tj.,mene je isto u početku počeli boljeti jajnici(tako da je to normalno),trbuh pogotovo kao menstrualni,čak me je jednom lijevi jajnik toliko bolio da sam se uplašila,ali sutradan sam išla na redovni uzv i pregledala mi je jajnike i bilo je ok.Znači to je sve normalno u trudnoći,čak i sada ponekada imam bolove u trbuhu. Cure nemojte se brinuti,puno se odmarajte barem prva tri mjeseca,a onda kada vam na uzv kažu da je sve ok sa djetetom,krećite se. Nadam se da sam kome pomogla.   :Smile:

----------


## frost

ja sam pocela da spavan sa grudnjakom.
prvo sam mislila da to nije dobro, a onda sam shvatila da nije dobro i da me stalno bole grudi od tezine (a nisu toliko velike, prosto su osetljive i koza se razvlaci i pune su vena).
onda sam na netu videla savet da ako zelite sacuvati grudi trebalo bi spavati sa grudnjakom.
od kada ga nosim nocu ja sam pocela mnogo bolje i mirnije da spavam.
imam mekani bez zice i ne skidam ga nikada osim kad se kupam  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## babel

Bok cure.
Truna san 9tj i sada me zanima ima li iti jedna od vas osjećaj kao da ima  kamenje u želudcu?
Moj kao da je napuhan i nakon svakog jela mi je muka ako se naiden.  :Rolling Eyes:  
Znači mora mi biti napola prazan... :/ 
A navečer mi bude muka bez obzira na sitost...
mandy  :Love:

----------


## mandy

*babel* ja isto imam večernje muke, popodne poslije ručka samo nešto gricnem, navečer ne mogu ništa; a i poslije ručka moram na kauč, uopće mi nije dobro; di su nestale jutarnje mučnine? probaj smanjiti unos ugljikohidrata (meni obično nakon puno kruha bude gore)   :Kiss:

----------


## likica_i

Isti slucaj mandy. Preko dana sve u redu a onda cim padne noc  :Laughing:  pocinje predstava pracena mucninama i nekim tupim bolovima u maternici

----------


## babel

Ajde dobro da nisan jedina. Kod mene šta se večer više bliži to mi bude gore  :Rolling Eyes:  
*mandy* kad volin kruv i šta god da jela on mi je br. 1 :/ 
Nastojat ću ga smanjit. Ja npr. moran isti. Iman ogroman apetit i kada se najeden bude mi lakše ali samo prividno naravno. Nakon toga muka...
Jel osjećate nadutost u želudcu koje zapravo nema :? 
Sve nešto naopako :/

----------


## likica_i

*babel* isti slucaj, dok jedem je fino a posle velika mucnina u zeludcu

----------


## babel

:Love:  sad mi je lakše.
Osjećate li i blagu žgaravicu?

----------


## pinocchio

cure, najbolje je jesti više malih obroka nego čekati da vam postane muka od gladi. nakon toga će vam vjerojatnnije biti muka od previše hrane odjednom. 

ovo me zaintrigiralo




> onda sam na netu videla savet da ako zelite sacuvati grudi trebalo bi spavati sa grudnjakom


sačuvati grudi od čega? nisam shvatila.

----------


## mandy

> sad mi je lakše.
> Osjećate li i blagu žgaravicu?


ja nemam žgaravicu, samo pojačano lučenje sline, a trbuh mi je popodne i navečer napuhan (baš me strah kako će izgledati poslije, ako izgleda ovako sa  5 tj.   :Laughing:  )




> sačuvati grudi od čega? nisam shvatila.


... od gravitacije cure, to je ta neprijateljska sila

----------


## babel

Slažem se da je najbolje isti više obroka ali po manje.
Samo tko ima malo dite i ne može to ostvarit  :Rolling Eyes:  
Grudi....Moje četvorke u trudnoći skoče na osmice, devetke, a nakon trudnoće jedva na trice...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pinocchio

> sačuvati grudi od čega? nisam shvatila.
> 			
> 		
> 
> ... od gravitacije cure, to je ta neprijateljska sila


mandy, pa ne vjeruješ valjda da je sila grudnjaka jača od sila teže?  :Wink:  

šala, naravno.

----------


## mandy

> mandy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


naravno da vjerujem, bar za javnost, a kad dođem doma i skinem ga , e onda je to druga stvar   :Laughing:

----------


## babel

Da podnesen izvještaj...
Poslušala *pinocchio* i jela više puta po manje. Stanje sa mukon puno bolje. Dani su postali podnšljiviji, samo da dodan da je bitno i ne najesti se. Točnije, prikinit jesti kad postane najslađe  :Rolling Eyes:  
Gadno, ali pomaže  :Grin:

----------


## pinocchio

> pinocchio prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mandy prvotno napisa
> ...


loše bi prošla da reklamiraš grudnjake  :Grin:

----------


## Mince

Ej cure...evo i mene...
Trudna sam 8tj... i od pocetka trudnoce pijem dabroston zbog smedjeg iscjetka... iscjedak se smirio prije 8dana...fala Bogu nije se ponovio... 
Sinoc me je stomak tako zabolio kao da cu da dobijem mengu...otisla sam u wc jer sam mislila da sam i dobila...fala Bogu nista.. danas me nekako cudno boli...sve me boli..osjecam se nikako..ledja, dole po dnu stomaka neko stezanje..ne tako strasna bol nego cudna...
Inace danas bih mi bilo vrijeme za drugu mengu...pa mislim da nije zbog toga...Da li je neko imao slicno iskustvo???
Inace bebi srce kuca, sve je ok bilo na pregledu samo sto mi je dok rekla da je maternica skroz nisko.....

----------


## Ariana

Meni su krvarenja od hematoma trajala 5 tjedana. Oko 10.-og tjedna su prestala i sada uživam.

----------


## mandy

> Meni su krvarenja od hematoma trajala 5 tjedana. Oko 10.-og tjedna su prestala i sada uživam.


 Ariana molim te pobliže info o hematomu, da li je bio unutar maternice i veličinu; ja sam danas bila na 1. pregledu , 6+6 i imam hematom pokraj GV, malo manji od GV; srce uredno kuca; ne krvarim, tako da mi hematom nije ni padao na pamet kao event. problem; čujem da može proći ok, ali i da ima krvarenja sve do 12.-og tjedna; blago sam prestravljena, čini mi se da bi bilo bolje da nisam ni znala, sad sam samo opterećena mišlju hoću li prokrvariti, hoće li povući bebu i slični crnjaci

----------


## frost

kako god. ko ima problem neka proba.
ja zaista ne znam kako da objasnim prijatnost kada imam grudnjak i kada ga nemam.

cini mi se da bas medela prodaje grudnjak koji je dobar i za po noci.

svakako, ja od kada ga nosim i nocu, bolje spavam, imam manje vucenja koze koje sam osecala, manje nelagodnosti, manje "bola".

----------


## Ariana

piše: perikorijalni hematom 1/5 cirkumencije koncenptuma distalno od ploda. 
sada ga više nema. uzimala sam utrogestane neka dva tjedna i samoinicijativno prestala. Krvarenje je bilo nekad oskudno nekad jače ali je prestalo.

----------


## mandy

> piše: perikorijalni hematom 1/5 cirkumencije koncenptuma distalno od ploda. 
> sada ga više nema. uzimala sam utrogestane neka dva tjedna i samoinicijativno prestala. Krvarenje je bilo nekad oskudno nekad jače ali je prestalo.


o blago ti se , meni piše samo hematom 19*18mm, nadam se da će i moj nestati u vidu magle; hvala ti

----------


## babel

*mandy* moja susjeda je imala hematom cilu trudnoću i rodila je predivnu curicu.
Istina da je prid kraj morala strogo mirovati, ali isplatilo joj se.
Veliki   :Love:   da sve bude ok!

----------


## freya7

nova sam ovdje....
u pon sam napravila test i pokazao je plusić.....mogla bi biti trudna 2 do 3 tjedna
dva dana prije testa sam imala svijetlo smeđi iscjedak...i poslije ništa.....
danas osjećam napetost u području jajnika i imam tamniji iscjedak......

da li je netko imao nešto slično??

----------


## TAMARIS11

Draga mandy!
Evo da te malo utješim!Ja sam za svoj hematom saznala isto kao ti, odmah na početku (5+4) i od tada mirujem. Na sljedećem ultrazvuku u 9.tj. hematom je i dalje bio tamo iako nešto manji. Sada polako ulazim u 12. tjedan i s nastrpljenjem očekujem ultrazvuk za par dana. Nadam se da je napokon nestao. Nisam uopće krvarila iako je hematom bio ogroman naspram tvoga (dužine skoro 4 cm, dok je bebiba bila samo 4mm!!) Koristim utogestane, muž obavlja kućanske poslove i zasad je sve ok. Tako mora i ostati! Držite mi fige!

----------


## mandy

hvala vam cure, ja isto jedva čekam slijedeći uzv da vidim razvoj situacije, dr mi nije preporučio mirovanje, nego normalno ponašanje; ja  ujutro radim (u uredu, ok je, nema pretjerano posla, pa si mogu priuštiti pauze kad želim ), a popodne poslije ručka ležim i odmaram;
*freya* ako je tako mala T može biti implantacijsko krvarenje (dok se beba ugnijezdi u maternicu), a znam i da cure pričaju da još znaju imati krvaruckanja u doba očekivane M; u svakom slučaju razlika je između krvarenja : bolje je kad je smeđe, jer onda je staro, a ako je svijetlocrvena krv onda je novo krvarenje u tijeku ( ja bih se onda javila liječniku); to su moja razmišljanja, a ti vidi, tu imaš par tema o krvarenju, spottingu u T , te će ti cure bolje znati objasniti

----------


## Ariana

Ja sam imala smeđe krvarenje tj. nešto kao malo jaći spotting a i dva tri jača prava crvena. Eto sad je ok. Nisam pretjerano mirovala, nisam radila (na komplikacijama sam) ali nisam ni bila vezana uz krevet. Kuhala sam, igrala se sa Dakom, lagano šetkala.

----------


## freya7

> *freya* ako je tako mala T može biti implantacijsko krvarenje (dok se beba ugnijezdi u maternicu), a znam i da cure pričaju da još znaju imati krvaruckanja u doba očekivane M; u svakom slučaju razlika je između krvarenja : bolje je kad je smeđe, jer onda je staro, a ako je svijetlocrvena krv onda je novo krvarenje u tijeku ( ja bih se onda javila liječniku); to su moja razmišljanja, a ti vidi, tu imaš par tema o krvarenju, spottingu u T , te će ti cure bolje znati objasniti


hvala ti puno...
prepala sam se jer me i bolilo malo...baš bi mi bilo vrijeme menstruacije da nisam trudna..bila kod ginekologa i dao mi utrogestan i da mirujem tjedan dana doma....

----------


## Mince

Pozdrav cure...
Evo mene u 11 + 2tj...Malo sam se zabrinula...Od pocetka trudnoce imam neke bolove u stomaku...Kada me boli to je vise kao neka nadutost ili pritisak u stomaku,vise u gornjem dijelu nego dole gdje su jajnici...Ne probada me i ne sijece samo neka ta tupa bol i ponekad imam osjecaj kao da ce mi svakog casa da krene m...
Cak sam primjetila kada mi crijeva slabije rade da me tada vise zaboli...
Kao da mi crijeva prave probleme...Da li je to moguce???Da li se ikome ista ovako desavalo???Ja imam osjecaj da mi nikada nece ova bol da prodje...Inace lezim,zbog niske trudnoce i pijem dabroston...Pitala sam doktoricu za taj bol kaze to je normalno ali meni cudno...Zna me ne boliti cijeli dan pa opet krene pred vece...Boli dok ne legnem i ne smirim i opet pusti....
Ako neko ima slicno iskustvo molim pomoc....

----------


## betty blue

Mince, da se napravi anketa, mislim da bi 95% forumašica potvrdilo da je imalo bolove kakve opisuješ.... to ti je sve normalno u ranoj trudnoći, pa čak i kasnije. Isto i sa problemima s probavom. Neke se začepe neke se odčepe   :Grin:   Ako si trenutno u fazi "sporih crijeva" dodaj magnezij u prehranu, on je koristan i kod grčeva maternice jer opušta mišiće.
Ako nemaš jakih bolova nema mjesta brizi

----------


## Mince

Hvala....U mene crijeva za sada dobro rade...Ujutro sve obavim,ali kasnije kada jedem i kada ih valjda napunim tamo predvece podje me boliti stomak...Sreca nije to strasna bol...Kada legnem prodje ali tada imam osjecaj da crijeva "ratuju" unutra :/  i uvijek imam osjecaj (a to sam i potvrdila) da kada ispustim vjetar(da izvines na izrazu) bude mi lakse....
Ma ne znam sta je....Ali i meni je rekla doktorica dok me ne probada i to jako da nemam razloga za brigu...Ali znas nas uvijek nesto osluskujem....
Nadam se da ce proc...Da malo uzivam....

----------


## kiara

bok ! da se i tu javim u 8tj.sam i od ET imam grčeve ko menstrualne-nekad jače,nekad slabije,a ima dana kada ih i nemam.i da povremeno imam bolove u križima. je li to normalno? vidim da sve spominjete bolove,ali ne baš i te grčeve,pa me samo zanima :? prije nisam,ali sad si povremeno popijem Normabel  i onda mi se to malo smiri.

----------


## Hana Sofi

Sad sam negdje u 8 tjednu trudnoce, i zadnjih mjesec dana, zapravo dva tjedna nakon ET, imala sam dosta jaki sindrom hiperstimulacije pa su me drzali u bolnici tjedan dana. Voda u trbusnoj supljini se povuka ali konstantno me lagano bole jajnici, a zadnja dva dana su bolovi toliko jaki da kad sjednem ili ustanem imam osjecaj kao da mi se ciejli donji dio gdje je maternica i jajnici raspada. Jel neka od vas imala problema s hiperstimulacijom? sad ne znam jesu li to jos bolovi od tog sindroma ili su nromalni za trudnocu?

----------


## Music78

Draga Hana Sofi,ja nisam imala problema sa hiperstimulacijom,ali sam zato imala iste takve bolove do 4 mjeseca trudnoće.Stalno me nešto probadalo,žigalo,štrecalo...Najgore mi je bilo kad bih kihnula ili napravila neki nagli pokret.Osjećaj je bio kao da mi je netko zario nožu trbuh.S čim je to povezano,ne znam.Punkcija je ipak invazivan postupak,pa pretpostavljam da jajnicima treba vremena dok se oporave od šoka  :Grin:  Pitaj dr. da ipak budeš sigurna i riješiš se nedoumica. Uglavnom,kad sam ušla u 4. mjesec bolovi su nestali i sad ja i mali misko uživamo sretni i debeli :D Želim ti dosadnu i školsku trudnoću sve do kraja   :Love:

----------


## Hana Sofi

puno ti hvala na odgovoru! ne bih htjela panicariti a opet, glupo mi je ignorirati ono sto se dogadja. jesi li ti radila ili si bila na cuvanju trudnoce? meni je nekako cudno da je ta odluka na meni, ne osjecam se sigurno procijeniti jel to sto se dogadja rizicno za bebe ili ne. imam dvojke pa je kao samo po sebi rizicno ali doktorica kaze da ako mi se radi da radim, ako ne ne moram. iduci tjedan bih trebala nazad na posao, ili na komisiju za cuvanje trudnoce.

----------


## Tattoo

Draga Hana Sofi, i ja sam imala nešto jaču stimulaciju i jajnici su mi bili dugo povećani. Da, bolilo me posebno kod sjedenja, da ne spominjem kihanje ili neki krivi pokret. Kasnije sam saznala da sjedenje i nije preporučljivo, ili ležanje ili lagana šetnja. Dugo sam imala osjećaj kao da me netko reže nožem, vrlo slično samoj punkciji i stvarno je trebalo vremena da se oporavim. Tek kad sam ušla u drugo tromjesječje nestalo je tog groznog osjećaja. Malo mi je čudno što ti doc nije preporučio bolovanje. Ja imam samo jednu bebu, ali mi je odmah na početku trudnoće rekao da je bolovanje njegova preporuka, iako odluku prepušta meni. Ako ikako možeš, ostani doma, puno odmaraj, prošeći malo na zraku. Meni je čak zbog povećanih jajnika rekao da više mirujem i naravno nikakvi kućanski poslovi ne dolaze u obzir. Nema sagibanja, peglanja, vješanja veša i sličnih stvari. Vidjet ćeš da će ti biti puno lakše ako više odmaraš u ležećem položaju. Miluj bušicu i misli pozitivno, proći će i ove nelagode.

----------


## sretna35

trudnoću prati razni bolovi, zatezanja i naprezanja različite jačine i inteziteta, što ide pod normalno stanje, posebnu pažnjui i miroanje zahtijevaju ozbiljniji bolovi...ponekad je jako teško procijeniti gdje svrstati bolove koje osjećamo, ali su zato tu lijčenici da se posavjetujemo i zatražimo pomoć

----------


## Music78

> puno ti hvala na odgovoru! ne bih htjela panicariti a opet, glupo mi je ignorirati ono sto se dogadja. jesi li ti radila ili si bila na cuvanju trudnoce? meni je nekako cudno da je ta odluka na meni, ne osjecam se sigurno procijeniti jel to sto se dogadja rizicno za bebe ili ne. imam dvojke pa je kao samo po sebi rizicno ali doktorica kaze da ako mi se radi da radim, ako ne ne moram. iduci tjedan bih trebala nazad na posao, ili na komisiju za cuvanje trudnoce.


Ja još uvijek radim i radit cu do 1.12. Otkad su mi prestali ti bolovi,odlično se osjećam pa nema potrebe da bespotrebno ležim i dosađujem se.Nisam trebala čuvati trudnoću,samo mi je preporučeno da se što više odmaram,da se ne naprežem i ne nosim teške stvari....Potpisujem *sretnu35*.Na tvom mjestu ipak bih pitala dr. koje je njeno stručno mišljenje.I meni je čudno kako to može biti naša odluka.Pa mi (ukoliko nismo dr. po struci)nismo toliko stručne i kompetentne da same procijenimo je li naša trudnoća rizična ili ne.Tko pita ne skita!Ma bit će to sve super,samo se nemoj živcirati.Uživaj i mazi mrvice  :Love:

----------


## TARA M

Evo cure da vas pozdravim,,trudna sam nekih 5 tjedana i brine me od jučer neka bol u jajnicima,baš zna sijevnuti....idem na pregled 03.11.to će biti 6 tjedan,,,vidim da su neke od vas imale slične simptome,,neznam uopće šta je najbolje,,da ležim,,ili mogu prošetati ili,,malo me strah se micati iz kuće ?
može neki savijet

svima   :Kiss:

----------


## RozaGroza

Ma samo polako sve, još je rana trudnoča i svakakvi se bolovi javljaju. Inače u prvom tromjesečju je dobro smanjit tempo i ne forsirat se.
Dok nemaš iscjedaka i nekih zaista jakih bolova sve bi trebalo bit super!   :Heart:  

PS: a kad se iscjedak i pojavi često nije nikakav znak lošeg, masu cura ga ima u prvom tromjesečju. Ali u kombinaciji s bolovima treba iči na pregled odmah.

----------


## TARA M

Hvala ti RozaGroza ,,,ne boli jako,,ali tu i tamo da sijevne i baš zaboli do mozga...moram 3 puta dnevno stavljati vaginalete-utrogestana ,,tako da neznam za iscjedak ni sama... kad stalno imam uložak mali...joj kad će taj četvrtak  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ilka

ev ak kome kaj pomaže ,ja sam u 2-om mj trudnoće imala gadne bolove u predjelu desnog jajnika.Ginica me na pregledu ostavila na bolovanju i preporuka čuvanja trudnoće,mada mi u biti nije konkretno znala objasnit zašto bolovi.Na utz je ustanovljena cista 3x3cm na desnom jajniku,kao cista žutog tijela. :/  nakon mjesec dana bolovi se malo smirili,ja nisam imala strpljenja bit doma pa molila dr da me vrati na posao  :Grin:   uglavnom,dok su se jajnici mogli od bebe vidit na utz,vidjela se i ta cista koja se nije smanjivala a ni povečavala.Bolovi su mi se smanjili (mislim na učestalost,intenzitet je ostao) do kraja trudnoće.Rodila mjesec dana prije termina,sve oke bilo i 3 mj kasnije na utz ciste više nije bilo :D  e sad,dal je bila povezana bol i cista..u biti još nemam pojma :?

----------


## domy

Ja več nekih tjedan dana imam bolove negdje na područiiju trtic odnosno nemrem točno locirati ali tu je negdje.
I to ne uvijek ali je vezano za pokrete dakle kad se dižem , sjedam i to nema nikakvog pravila nekad me boli i najmanji pokreta a nekad ništa.
Inače sam negdje u 6 mj. trudnoće

----------


## Amalka

...ujutro imam mučnine,a popodne mi se trbuh napet i napuhnut kao da sam balon od helija...i tako svaki dan...to nisu neki nepodnošljivi bolovi,ali popraćeni su raznoraznim štreckanjima kojima više i ne pridodajem važnost...inače sam u 9 tjednu trudnoće....
i nekada bi rado izaći iz svoga tijela da sepol sata odmorim...moja mala mrva je toliko živa da mislim da mi oduzima svaki atom energije,...
i kad ljudi kažu da je to blazeno stanje,stvarno ne znam šta je tu blaženo,ja se osjećam bolesno...ali nema veze,samo neka mami oduzima snagu,opet to mama voli...  :Grin:

----------


## Amandica

Drage trudnice,

trudna sam 10 5/7 tjedna. Danas popodne počeo me boliti trbuh, kao da ću dobiti M, samo malo blaže i križa me bole. Bol ne popušta. Nema krvarenja. Jako se bojim s obzirom na prethodni spontani koji sam imala. Dali je netko od vas možda bio u takvoj situaciji????? Jako sam zabrinuta   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Amandica

Drage trudnice,

trudna sam 10 5/7 tjedna. Danas popodne počeo me boliti trbuh, kao da ću dobiti M, samo malo blaže i križa me bole. Bol ne popušta. Nema krvarenja. Jako se bojim s obzirom na prethodni spontani koji sam imala. Dali je netko od vas možda bio u takvoj situaciji????? Jako sam zabrinuta   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## gabrijela7

ima nekoliko dana boli me u dnu zdjelice,...kao da mi se kosti rastavljaju,...neboli jedino kad ležim, a pritisakmije kad sjedim i kad hodam ili stojim na nogama,..trenutno sam trudna 17 tjedana i druga mi je trudnoća,....ista bol desila mi se sa prvim djetetom ali tek na samom kraju trudnoće u 8-9 mjesecu,i tad mije doktor rekao da on nevidi ništa i da je sve uredu,...ali sad mi je nekako prerano za takvu bol pa me zanima ima li netko od vas sličnih iskustava,....za ostale moje iskustvo... bol stomaka kažu da je to rastezanje maternice,a probadanje pod stomakom zna biti i od lijenih crijeva..

----------


## nataša

samo malo podižem  :Smile:

----------


## Ayan

kad se treba zabrinuti za bolove u trbuhu?

u 7tt sam završila na hitnoj zbog grčevitih bolova u donjem dijelu trbuha, osobito me jako boljelo na desnoj strani, toliko da se nisam mogla dignuti iz kreveta. također se pojavila neka sukrvica. nakon pregleda pokazalo se da je s bebom sve u redu, maternica i jajnici super, nalazi krvi su super, urin je malo lošiji, ali ništa zabrinjavajuće, čekam nalaze urinokulture, jer doktorica misli da možda imam problema s urinarnim traktom.

sad sam u 11tt i jučer oka nisam sklopila, nikako da se namjestim, desni bok ne dolazi u obzir jer me počinje boljeti trbuh, čak i lijevi mi radi teškoće, jedina opcija su mi leđa, ali to su muke jer i po danu moram mirovati. nemam neke užasne i probadajuće bolove u smislu grčeva, kontrakcija, sličniji su onim laganim stezanjima na početku trudnoće kad ne znaš jel si trudan ili trebaš dobiti menstruaciju. također ponekad imam osjećaj da me bole mišići sa svake strane trbuha, kao da sam napravila previše trbušnjaka, ili da mi je trbuh toliko napet da ću se raspuknuti.

doktorica veli da je to sve ok, dok bolovi nisu užasno jaki i nema obilnijeg krvarenja, ako me počne baš jako stezati neka uzmem normabel i mirujem.

da li je ovakvo nešto zaista uobičajeno u trudnoći, i do kada bi trebalo trajati?

----------


## Nina_sa

Help  :Smile:  divne zene..majke..supruge 
Suprug i ja cekamo prvo dijete  :Smile:  uzbudjeni smo jer se nismo nadali da se doci relatvino brzo..Eh sada, posto sam panicna trudnica (tek 5 sedmica), i jos da me dr nije htio pregledati jer je RANO..imam pitanja za vas???
Boli me stomak, par dana nije, danas kao da me nesto probolo sa lijeve strane..pa se preseli na desnu i slicno..juce uz toliko nerviranja, cijeli dan me stomak bolio..da sam se malo prepala..Imam osjecaj kao da ce mi cijeli stomak puci od nadutosti..
Primjetila sam da su skoro sve mame to prosle, ali ja imam jos jedan problem..je li moguce da imam dva dana mucninu i da danas nemam nikako?? Jer, strasno licim na mamu koja je cijelih 9 mjeseci povracala ( dvojke su bile  :Smile:  )..
Nadam se da ce odgovor doci brzoo  :Smile: )))

 :Wink:

----------


## nela08

I ja osjećam lagane bolove/neugodu/pritisak u donjem dijelu trbuha, baš kao da bi mogla uskoro dobiti, čak malo osjećam i desnu nogu (to mi je uvijek simptom), ali kad trebam dobiti sve ovo navedeno je dosta intenzivnije. Trudna sam 29 dana (sigurna sam u dan začeća), a ovi simptomi su mi danas počeli. Nije ništa strašno šta bi me ometalo u svim normalnim aktivnostima, ali se ipak malo brinem i tražim utjehu.....  :Smile:

----------


## Ayan

*nela08* tako je i meni bilo na početku trudnoće, imala sam osjećaj da imam menstrualne grčeve.
sad nema takvih bolova, više su probadanja s lijeve i desne strane i neki osjećaj težine u donjem djelu, kao da sam sva nabubrena i mogla bi se rasprsnuti.
dr. mi je rekla da sve dok nema jake, grčevite boli popračene jačim krvarenjem, da je to sve normalno. 
uzdam se u njene riječi.  :Grin:

----------


## nela08

> *nela08* tako je i meni bilo na početku trudnoće, imala sam osjećaj da imam menstrualne grčeve.
> sad nema takvih bolova, više su probadanja s lijeve i desne strane i neki osjećaj težine u donjem djelu, kao da sam sva nabubrena i mogla bi se rasprsnuti.
> dr. mi je rekla da sve dok nema jake, grčevite boli popračene jačim krvarenjem, da je to sve normalno. 
> uzdam se u njene riječi.


Ma sigurno i je tako, više-manje sam odmarala popodne i sad imam samo neki blagi osjećaj težine ili "povećane svijesti" o ovom dijelu tijela. Ja sam na samom početku, pa me stvarno lako zabrinuti. Sutra tek zovem ginekologa,.....

----------


## Dzana32

> trudnoću prati razni bolovi, zatezanja i naprezanja različite jačine i inteziteta, što ide pod normalno stanje, posebnu pažnjui i miroanje zahtijevaju ozbiljniji bolovi...ponekad je jako teško procijeniti gdje svrstati bolove koje osjećamo, ali su zato tu lijčenici da se posavjetujemo i zatražimo pomoć


Joj da oni su tu, ja sam u početku oko 6 sedmice, imala baš nekakve jake bolve, probadanja kroz donji dio stomaka. Otišla dr. kaže pa ne znam šta može biti uzrok , može biti svašta, eto nalazi su ti ok.al ja ne znam od čega te boli, možda je rana od CR, možda nije eto tako kaže jedna pametna doktorica.
Fala Bogu nemam više bolove.

----------


## nela08

Meni je sad OK, samo taj jedan dan, a sad osim mučnine koja je svaki dan sve prisutnija, drugih smetnji nema.  :Smile:

----------


## sneki78

Help!
Trudna sam po drugi put.....u prvoj trudnoći nisam imala nikakvih simptoma,mučnina ništa,a sad u drugoj sam trudnoći cca 7t tako kaže striček dokor.....noja mislim da sam manje po mojoj računici.....ono što me brine  je to što je rekao u ponedjeljak na kontroli da je plod mali 3mm i da misli da trudnoća nije u redu to je o
no što me zabrinulo jako jer od početka ove trudnoće isto kao i sa prvom nema mučnine,povraćanja i ostalih popratnih nuspojava u trudnoći.....mene zanima da li netko ima slično iskustvo jer je ovaj čak spomenuo i moguću kiretažu.....vadila sam betu i raste,doduše malo sporije ali raste,nije mi jasno kaj nije malo prerao za neke zaključke tipa kiretaža,plod je odumro a razvija se....zbunjena sam totalno,u komi već 3 dana,ne znam kaj da radim.....

----------


## ardnas

sneki polako...
kolika je bila beta nakon dva dana, koliko raste?
ako ti kažeš da je po tvojoj rečenici manja trudnoća možda je sve ok?
da li ima otkucaja srca?

----------


## XENA

Što se tiće bolova u trudnoći , probadanje lijevo i desno te pritisak u donjem dijelu abdomena to su simptomi povezani sa rastom i rastezanjem maternice.

*sneki78* nemoj paničariti, potpisujem ono što je *ardnas* napisala, kada ti je zakazana slijedeča kontrola?
Ukoliko rezultati po tvom doktoru opet budu ne povoljni za svaki slučaj potraži i drugo mišljenje.

----------


## Ayan

ne znam gdje da smjestim svoje pitanje. 
u 21tt sam i u zadnjih tjedan dana imam bolove tipa probadanje u vagini, nije ništa intenzivno, onako pomalo pika.
na pregledu je sve ok, zatvorena, doktor je rekao da ako nemam probadanja u trbuhu, iscjetka, stezanja, kontakcija i sl. da je to sve ok, i da čak može biti povezano i s mojim urinarnim infekcijama.

da li je itko imao isti problem?

----------


## donna

ja sam sada 16 tt mene zna rezati dolje u stomaku ali mislim da je od prehlade jer kišem i piškim svako malo  :Smile:

----------


## caruska

i mene steze ,boli,streca kao da cu procurit svako malo..danas smo 5+6 nadam se da ce sve biti ok...

----------


## Nika*

Ooooo pa ti si sutra 6 tjedana  :Very Happy: 

I ja sam imala sve te simptome tada, a sada me zna svako popodne još jače nego tada probadati u trbuhu... Kažu da se maternica širi. Ginekologica je rekla dok nema jakih bolova - nemam razlog za zabrinutost.

----------


## caruska

:Very Happy:  da 6. punaaaaa

samo me tjesi sto citam i vidim da je normalno to sto zna malo zaboluckat...a valjda se nekaj i desava onda dole...

----------


## Jesen u meni

caruska, ja sam otišla čak na hitnu (negdje u 7.-8. tjednu), jer su me ubijali bolovi u jajnicima, skoro pa se nisam mogla mrdati ni hodati. i stalno me bolio trbuh kao da ću svaki čas dobiti menstruaciju. doktor je rekao da je sve u redu i preporučio strogo mirovanje. od tada sam na bolovanju, ali uz malo blaži režim mirovanja (smijem šetati  :Smile: ). 
vjerujem da će biti sve u redu  :Wink:

----------


## caruska

kupila sam donat mg i dr.mi je prepisala normabele od 2 mg ,a na hitnu me strah otic vec sam negdje pisala o tome,strah me opet onih rijeci dr. ima ploda nema ploda,kuca ne kuca...uhhh...
vadila sam betu u prosli petak bila je  5135 pa opet u utorak 16 640 pa se sa time tjesim

----------


## Nika*

Negdje sam čitala da se plod mora vidjeti nakon što beta pređe 6000. Mogu potažiti gdje.

----------


## caruska

eto kupila sam i magnezij direkt pa cemo vidjet dal ce pomoc....

----------


## caruska

beta mi je bila u utorak 16 640 ....

inace popila sam taj mgdirekt koji me direktno potero na wc i sad nema vise boluckanja...mislim tu i tamo ali nista strasno...
sad ne znam dal sam umislila ili koji vrag vise...

----------


## Pinkyy

Drage forumašice,
Ovako...Imam pitanje i molim za savjet jer svaki je dobrodošao!!!
Imam 21 god, prije par tjedana utvrđeni su mi policisticni jajnici. Menga mi kasni 18 dana..i kao zbog cista..ovo je rekord u kasnjenju..pravila sam  i betu i bila je negativna..rečeno mi je da pilule pocnem pit tek kad procurim.. :Smile:  ali jos nisam..
e sad mene zanima...parter i ja smo imali nakon pravljenja testa bete itd imali odnose, s time da su bili cesti i da je svaki puta ejakulirao u mene..pa me zanima jeli moguće da sam ostala trudna??? Voljela bih bebu vise od icega i da je ona uzrok mojem kasnjenju menge! Pliz help!!! od simpttoma da mengu trebam dobit nemam nista, cak mi se i lice nekim cudom ocistilo od pristica  :Smile:  a grudi me vrlo malo bole..

----------


## bubekica

*pinkyy* ukoliko imas nezasticene spolne odnose, uvijek postoji sansa da si ostala trudna. nazalost, nitko ovdje ti ne moze reci jesi li ili nisi trudna, trebas napraviti test, ili ici izvaditi krv. 
sto se tice policisticnih jajnika, ja m uopce nemam bez lijekova. moja preporuka ti je - napravi najjeftiniji test, ako je negativan, otidji ginekologu da ti da duphaston (lijek pomocu kojeg ces dobiti m).

----------


## VERONICA

bok svima, imam pitanjce..naime, danas sam uradila kucni test Stick, 2 tjedna nakon odnosa,i pokazao je negativno, no imam neke simptome u posljednjih tjedan dana, poput mucnine i povracanja(povracanje nije svaki dan), pritisk u donjem dijelu trbuha, promjene raspolozenja i cesta mokrenja..jesam li prerano uradila test, inace do menge mi je jos 8 dana..help plis..

----------


## caruska

ja sam ti recimo radila 1. test jedno 10-ak dana prije m i bio je neg.a mene su grudi jako boljele zato sam sumnjala...
onda sam napravila za jedno 3 dana i bio je poz. ali jaaaakooo bljeda crta...
sve ovisi kada ti je bila ovulacija...najbolje da odes betu ozvadit pa da si ziher :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*VERONICA* 8 dana prije ocekivane M je definitivno prerano za test.

----------


## Natalija28

Evo i mene ovdje! Za trudnoću sam saznala prije malo manje od tjedan dana, točnije 23.10., kada mi je beta bila 62. Dva dana kasnije ona je narasla na 153. Dr kaže da je to sve što ona treba znati do prvog uzv na koji sam naručena 9.11...Boluka me sve pomalo, najviše na desnoj strani i u desnoj nozi. E sad, curke, jel to sve što trebam čekati ili ima još nekih stvari koje biste mi preporučili a da je dobro raditi/ne raditi do prvog uzv??
Pozdrav i puno pusa svima!!  :Bye:   :Love:

----------


## ardnas

ako nemaš nikakvih bolova čekaš prvi uzv, koji napravi od 6 TT, prije nećeš viditi srce.
Sretno

----------


## Natalija28

evo mene u bolnici....beta je porasla sa 153 na 2047 u tjedan dana al mi se pojavilo smeđkasto krvarenje...danas na bolničkom uzv nađena i cista na desnom jajniku i nešto što je u maternici a ne vidi se je li plod, a ne bi ni mogao u 5 tjednu biti jasan...i btw, dr se izderao na mene u više navrata što sam samoinicijativno napravila 2 bete jer je moguće da je u pitanju biokemijska trudnoća i kao trebala sam se pravit da nije ništa dok ne odem na uzv jer mi je kad sam radila prvu betu kasnila "tek" 5 dana i ako je biokemijska trebala sam ju prehodati kao običnu M...osjećala sam se kao budala jer sam uopće brinula za sebe i bebu...na ovo krvarenje po njemu sam trebala gledati kao na običnu M...ništa mi nije jasno i plačem kao dijete (još sam u sobi s babama koje spavaju u 19h) ...inače su im ok ovi nalazi bete i krvi i urina također...

----------


## Jesen u meni

Definitivno se nije trebao derati na tebe. 
Mislim da oni tom pričom o biokemijskoj trudnoći žele nama kao olakšati, jer žene često ostanu trudne, ali dođe do gubitka u tom ranom stadiju pa ni ne primijete nego misle da je normalna M koja je kasnila malo (ili nije kasnila). Neka si ti svejedno otišla kod dr. 
Cista može biti i dobra (ja sam je imala i to je bila cista od žutog tijela koja u ranoj trudnoći hrani plod dok se ne formira posteljica - tako sam pročitala na netu, a dr. mi je rekla samo da je ta cista dobra jer podržava trudnoću). 
Ne želim ti buditi nikakve lažne nade, nego te utješiti. Probaj se smiriti. Ti si napravila sve što je u tvojoj moći i potražila si pomoć. 
Držim fige da sve bude dobro.

----------


## Natalija28

hvala draga!!samo da prođu ovi dani iščekivanja...sutra dolazi drugi dr u vizitu i nadam se da je barem malo drukčiji...ovaj mi danas ništa pametno nije rekao...ništa on ne zna. ali zna da sam ja kriva za sve...a budala na svakom koraku... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## caruska

draga koliko bi danas trebala biti t?
to deranje dr. mi nikako nejde u glavu ja poludim kad tako nesto cujem...
javi nam se ....vibramo jakoooo!!!!

----------


## caruska

zaboravila sam pitat jeli krvarenje bas bilo jako ili samo smeđi iscjedak?

----------


## Natalija28

*caruska* bio je samo smeđi iscjedak, bez neke posebne boli jer me svuda kucka po malo ovih dana...na uzv se vide neke dvije vrećice za koje piše da se ne može sa sigurnošću tvrditi da su gestacijske...sutra mi opet vade betu i rade uzv pa ću vidjeti šta će reći...kao beta je velika a ne vidi se konkretno jer su te dvije loptice u pitanju i malo su lijevo u maternci a ne na sredini (šta god to značilo)...eto, to je sve što mi je do sada rečeno i napravljeno...

----------


## Natalija28

e da, po njima bih trebala biti šesti tjedan, ali nisam 100% jer mi je moja ginićka rekla da mi je t nasupila kasnije nego što mislim..kad sam ju prvi puta radila nakon 5 dana kašnjenja bila mi je 61 pa su msilili da nešto nije ok, a dva dana nakon 153 pa je ona zaključila da je t OK ali da je kasnije došla i da ne vrijedi računati po posljednjoj M....sad ti budi pametna  :Rolling Eyes:  a oni ne slušaju jedni druge niti čitaju nalaze, samo svaki svoje drobi...

----------


## maca papucarica

*Natalija*, zao mi je sto prolazis te bolnicke nebuloze  :Love: 
Zasto ne trazis da te otpuste iz bolnice i kuci cekas rasplet situacije i uzv kad je bilo i dogovoreno sa tvojom gin?
Naime, ukoliko je bio samo smedi iscjedak, bez bolova i dobila si duphastone, a u maternici se nesto vidi (ne negdje drugdje) to je u biti nezabrinjavajuce i u principu sve sto mogu napraviti. Sve ovo ostalo je masiranje tebe i nagadanje, jer samo vrijeme ce pokazati da se radi o urednoj trudnoci i nema potrebe da lezis u bolnici i trpis sve to.

----------


## caruska

natalija javi se ....
kolika ti je beta bila sa 6 tjedana sad kad su ti je vadili

----------


## Natalija28

Evooo me konačno vani...beta mi je bila 6500 i dr je rekao da je jako dobro, plod se povećao sa 2,62 na 3,8 u 2-3 dana...imam još pored taj neki hematom za koji su me davili tamo danima i nagađali što je u pitanju (5 liječnika 5 mišljenja; od ploda koji raste, ploda koji je umro do hematoma i svega nečeg :/) sad sam dobila utriće i kontrola za sedam dana s tim da su mi rekli da ne brinem ako opet budem malo krvarila jer ako je u pitanju hematom on nekako mora izaći...eto, još ništa ne znam sigurno...ne znaju ni oni...  :Confused:  sad mi je bitno samo da je barem jedna od tih mrvica dovoljno narasla i da ima malo  :Heart:  za dalje javim!

----------


## Jesen u meni

natalija, žao mi je što su te isfrasirali sa sto strašnih dijagnoza. drago mi je da su te pustili kući. tu ćeš biti mirnija. miruj i pazi na sebe. šaljem vibrice da beba nastavi lijepo rasti i da zloćesti hematom nestane.

----------


## lulu-mama

Hey, 
trebam podrsku! Tek sam 5tt i povtemeno me bas zaboli u donjem dijelu trbuha. Probada me najcesce navecer kad se odmaram. 
Ovih dana nisam tome pridavala paznju, ali danas mi je bas bilo grdo. 
Nije kao bol u jajnicima, nego bas u sredini skriz dole. 
Stvarno sam se prepala da me strah i kihnuti :D

----------


## crvenkapica77

evo i mene  ,  friska   sam  skroz  , tek betu izvadila  ,  znaci  4tj t.
grcio me trbuh   oko 2h  dugo  ,  nije sad  bas  bolno  , prvo sam  se   prepala  najgoreg   onda  sam  cula  svoja  crijeva  kako  glasno  rade,  cak  ih i osjetim pod  rukom  ,  na  wc  ne mogu   valjda  od  utrogestana  :/  sad  je  kao  malo bolje   ali  i dalje  ...
jel  imao  tko slicno  ?  kako si pomoci  ?

i  ovo sto  lulu pita  isto me zanima  , hvala   :Smile:

----------


## lulu-mama

Crvenkapica, 
nadam se da nam je to samo priprema maternice na rast i utjecaj hormona.
Saljem hug!

----------


## S2000

U prvoj trudnoci me uzasno jako probadalo u stomku, od 6.do 10 tjedna. Odmah sam jurila u ginekologa na provjeru (sve bilo ok).

U drugoj trudnoci probadanja pocela vec u petom tjednu. Ovaj put sam znala da je to normalno, pa sam u doktora isla tek s 8 tjedana na prvi pregled.

A znalo je stvarno jako probadat, usporedila bih s pucanjem vodene ciste koje sam imala koji mjesec prije. Kao da te netko nozem probada, ukocis se. Kolege s posla mislili da umirem  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

A kihanje mi je inace u trudnoci uvijek bolno ... Uvijek pomislilm kako cu u tom trenu rodit  :Smile:

----------


## Ivana 87

Jooj ja i mm se mucimo vec 7 mj. Danas bi trebala ne dobit,nadam se da necu!!... Ali sve me vuce kao da cu procurit svakog trena!

----------


## S2000

Drzim fige da ne dobijes!

----------


## lulu-mama

> A kihanje mi je inace u trudnoci uvijek bolno ... Uvijek pomislilm kako cu u tom trenu rodit


Ja isto imam osjecaj da cu bebu katapultirati iz maternice sa kihanjem :D

U ut ionako imam pregled, pa cemo vidjeti da li je sve ok. 

A jel znas koji je uzrok tom probadanju?

----------


## S2000

A nenam pojma, hormoni, sirenje maternice... Svasta nesto vjerojatno, u ovih 7 ispisanih stranica sigurno ima bar sto razloga  :Smile:

----------


## Ivana 87

Jos nisam dobila... A test sam jutros radila i negativan je!!pff

----------


## broculla

Mene u prethodnim trudnoćama nije nikada boljelo. U ovoj da.
E sad, jel to zbog toga što sam starija ili nešto nije u redu, vrijeme će pokazati. 
Svaki puta kada osjetim tu bol, kao lagani grčevi od menstruacije, prepadnem se i mislim to je to.
Neću biti mirna dok ne vidim  :Heart: na UZV. a to je tek za dva tjedna. :Cekam:

----------


## lulu-mama

Ja sam malo smirila svoje fizicke aktivnosti i ne nosim 10kila iz ducana. Zadnja 2 dana mi je ok. Nadam se da su bolovi bili samo od preforsiranja.
u ut imam pregled, pa cu mozda nesto vise znati

Broculla, drzi mi se!  :Kiss:

----------


## Mamina trkacica

Drage moje ja se Evo iskreno nadam da sam trudna, mislim imam te bolove u kukovima, zgaravicu, malaksalost, bolove u trbuhu, al najgore mi je sto sam i dobila! Ali sve se nadam da je to Jedna od onih laznih menstruacija, cak Sam je i ranije dobila, radit cu test iduci tjedan. Jeli ijedna imala slicnu situaciju, posto Sam ja stvarno posebna s svojom dijagnozom hihi....

----------


## nanimira

> Drage moje ja se Evo iskreno nadam da sam trudna, mislim imam te bolove u kukovima, zgaravicu, malaksalost, bolove u trbuhu, al najgore mi je sto sam i dobila! Ali sve se nadam da je to Jedna od onih laznih menstruacija, cak Sam je i ranije dobila, radit cu test iduci tjedan. Jeli ijedna imala slicnu situaciju, posto Sam ja stvarno posebna s svojom dijagnozom hihi....


Prvo i osnovno-najbolje ti je ić vadit beta HCG, to će ti sigurno pokazati jesi trudna ili ne...moj primjer je bio takav da mi je menga kasnila, osjećala sam se kako ti navodiš i pazi ovo: 1.test negativan; 2.test pozitivan,pa došlo krvarenje-slabije,ali krvarenje koje se smirilo nakon 1 dana, 3.test nije pokazao ništa, i tek 4i ponovno pozitivan. Odem ginekologu-ona ne može utvrditi trudnoću, i kaže mi da odem vadit beta HCG danas,pa za 2 dana kad se treba poduplat. Beta pozitivna i evo mene u 20TT .  :Smile:

----------


## Mamina trkacica

Joj Bas mi je drago zbog tebe i u tebe je neka zbrka bila hihi. Ma moram se natrati, ja Sam Jedna od onih StO s puskom doktoru tjeras haha.  :Smile:  idem iduci tjedan, samo mi je sumnjiva Malo ova moja preuranjena menstruacija, nadam se da imamo bebaca.  :Smile:

----------


## nanimira

> Joj Bas mi je drago zbog tebe i u tebe je neka zbrka bila hihi. Ma moram se natrati, ja Sam Jedna od onih StO s puskom doktoru tjeras haha.  idem iduci tjedan, samo mi je sumnjiva Malo ova moja preuranjena menstruacija, nadam se da imamo bebaca.


Mi nismo planirali bebu, moram priznati...naravno, željeli smo ju ali dok malo sredimo situacije i kad se osjetimo da smo spremni. Doživljavamo to kao dio odgovornog roditeljstva,ali eto netko je imao drugačiji plan  :Smile:  Meni je ovulacija kasnila dok su mi zadnje 3 menge bile svaka na svoj datum, tako da realno nismo ni mogli izračunati plodne i neplodne dane ( napominjem da je to do sad bila jedina kontracepcija koju smo koristili). Nije bilo potrebe za drugim stvarima, ja nisam ni ostajala trudna skoro 3 godine, valjda zbog štitnjače i zeznutih oscilacija hormona. Ali eto, osim hematoma, ova trudnoća je zasad školska,osim što se nekad prepadnem pa odem samoinicijativno doktoru. (ali to je bilo svega 2 puta). 

Imaš +?

----------


## Mamina trkacica

Moram Jos Malo cekati da uradim kucni test. Doktoru NARAVNO Jos nisam otisla, tipicno za mene hihi  :Smile:  Javim kako prodju rezultati... :Wink:

----------


## mediii_05

Pozdrav zenice

----------


## Bond

Pozdrav svim trudnicama! Ja sam danas 5+5, uzv imam tek 12.4.izludit cu do tad da vidim da li je sve u redu. Povremeno osjecam mali pritisak i ko da me nesto presjece dolje, cice osjecam samo na dodir i spava mi se. I sad posto jos imam dosta do uzv-a pitam se kako je vama bilo?

----------


## Ivy7

To su i moji simptomi, sad krajem 6 tjedna su probadanja i osjecaj da cu svaki tren procurit nesto manja, a bolnost grudi ogromna...tako da nema brige, to su cari ranih tjedana.

----------


## Bond

Ivy7, kad si obavila prvi uzv? Da li ti se vidjelo srceko?

----------


## Ivy7

Evo prije dva dana, na 6+5, 6mm i culi smo srce. Prije toga smo bili na 5 +4 i nije se vidjelo nista osim gestacijske i zumanjcane vrece.
Isla sam rano jer sam imala smedi iscjedak u prvim danima, a inace sam u prvoj trudnoci bila tek u 8 tjednu.

----------


## Isabel

*Bond trudnice,* ne brini sve je to normalno! Dapače to je super! Bebica se razvija, tijelo se polako privikava na trudnoću i priprema. Mene je tako povremeno pritislako, žigalo, boluckalo i prodbadalo sve do 11 tj. konstantno! Sad se malo prorijedilo ali isto ponekad prisutno. Ja sam 2 mjeseca imala te bolove kao da ću procutiri svaki čas... 
Dokle je god to "ugodna", slaba, tupa i povremena bol nemaš brige. Ne dao bog da krenu jaki grčevi koji ne prestaju onda je to druga stvar, ali do toga neće doći! 
Uživaj i samo opušteno, dan po dan i biti će super  :grouphug: !

----------


## MeliA

Pozdrav svima,
Po mojoj racunici sam trudna 3 sedmice, ciklusi su mi na 35.dan pa mi je ovulacija kasnije. Radila sam test drugi dan kasnjenja menstr.i pozitivan, to je bilo 8.5., 10.5.mi se pojavilo malo roskasto pa smeckasto pa sam otisla privatno i objasnila da mi je bas rana trudnoca pa me dokt.pregledao UZ al preko stomaka i nije vidio nista. I po njemu kao nije to uredu, nema nista od trudnoce. Kao boli li te sta? Da, rekoh stomak, kao da cu dobiti svakog momenta, kaze to ne valja  :Sad:  
Naravno on po menstruaciji misli da sam 5.sedmica a ja znam da nisam jer je planirana trudnoca i znam u dan kad je bila ovulacija. Dao mi duphaston 3×1... 11.5. (Petak)uradim betu 219.80, danas 965, nazovem ga kaze pa to je super raste i za sedmicu dodji na UZ.
Mene muci sto me povremeno boli stomak bas kao sto ste mnoge od vas opisali, bradavice nmg dotaci koliko me bole, ali stomak me bas zabrinjava da li je to ok jer vidim da vi kazete da je normalno a taj moj doktor da nije normalno

----------


## Isabel

*MeliA*, sve što opisuješ je potpuno normalno i kao što vidiš gore, sve smo imale gotovo identične bolove. Lagani pritisak dolje, bol u jajnicima, tupa bol kao pred menstruaciju, žiganje i povremena kratkotrajna bol - sve je to normalno u početku trudnoće. 
Krene od pozitivnog testa pa sve do 11-12tt. Ako ovo doktor ne zna onda zbilja nema pojma. Bitno je samo da to nisu jaki grčevi koji jako bole i ne prestaju ili ako je krvarenje obilno, onda bi moglo nešto ne biti u redu. Ružno mi je to što na temelju ničeg zaključuje da "ništa od toga", pa  trudnoća je mala, naravno da se ne vidi išta (pogotovo preko trbuha,  isuse)...
Ovako, mislim da je tvoj doktor požurio sa zaključkom pa ajde bar mu je tvoja super beta "začepila" usta. 

Draga Melia ti si trudna  :Very Happy:  :Heart: , polako sa svim, srećom dr. je bio bar malo pametan da ti je dao progesteron. Ne brini se nego uživaj, i javljaj kako si!

 :grouphug:

----------


## Beti3

meliA, ne racuna se trudnoca od dana zaceca, nego od prvog dana zadnje menstruacije.
Znaci, prva dva tjedna trudnoce  ni jedna zena nije trudna, samo joj se tijelo priprema za trudnocu.

To je cisto prakticno, matematicki. Ionako, nitko ne moze odrediti koliko ce pojedinoj bebi trebati tjedana dok se ne rodi.

----------


## tonkicaPrr

Drage curke, nadam se da će netko naći minuticu vremena da me malo smiri  :Smile:  
Naime, test mi je pokazao plusić i prema zadnjoj menstruaciji trudna sam blizu 6 tjedana i naručena doktorici tek za tjedan i pol. Znam da je normalno i probadanje, lagani bolovi, tupi pritisak i sve, ali muči me to što me stalno probada samo desni jajnik, lijevi gotovo nikada. Desni me svako malo bocne, zaboli, pa prođe.. Nije to nesnošljiva bol, niti išta slično, ali samo me zanima ima li tko još takvih iskustva? 

Pllls  :Smile:  Hvala curke!

----------


## Kadbiznala

Hej drage moje, jedno pitanje, mm i ja aktivno radimo na bebici vec 2 meseca, dakle pratim plodne dana ovulacije itd, medjutim ovaj put nakon ovulacijei se javlja bol u dojem delu stomaka, slicno menstruacijslim bolovima, nije nista strasno ali je tu? Inace sve ostalo je ok..treba da dobijem za sest dana, tako da je rano za bilo kakav test...Da li je neka od vas imala slicno iskustvo, i sta bi to moglo biti? Hvalaaaa

----------


## Ivana1234

Pozdrav,ne znam da li je vezano za temu ali mi treba pomoć,imala sam ne zasticeni spolni odnos sa momkom koji je trajao 5 sekundi doslovno i onda smo koristili zastoru,a dan nakon toga imam jake bolove u donjem dijelu stomaka,ne znam da li su to prvi znaci trudnoće,molim vas za neke savjete ili pomoc

----------


## EmaG.

> Pozdrav,ne znam da li je vezano za temu ali mi treba pomoć,imala sam ne zasticeni spolni odnos sa momkom koji je trajao 5 sekundi doslovno i onda smo koristili zastoru,a dan nakon toga imam jake bolove u donjem dijelu stomaka,ne znam da li su to prvi znaci trudnoće,molim vas za neke savjete ili pomoc


Ivana, šta je zastora?
Ne možeš imati simptome trudnoće dan nakon, jer onda još niti ne dođe do implantacije. 
Ali inače u takvim slučajevima radije zatraži pilule za dan poslije, a ne da ovako čekaš da vidiš šta će biti. 

U svakom slučaju, test možeš napraviti tek na dan kad ti je m trebala doći ili prvi dan kako kasni. 

Sretno!

----------


## Ivana1234

Sada je proslo vec tri dana od spolnog odnosa,znaci prvi dan nakon odnosa sam osjetila bol u donjem dijelu stomaka,danas treći dan imam osjetljive grudi,i ne razumijem svoje tijelo sta mi govori,trebam dobit tek za dva tjedna,tako da brinem se da li sam trudna ali ja i decko smo sigurni 100 posto da nije ništa bilo,ali uvijek postoji ta 0,01 % mogućnosti,brinem se zbog ovih znakova sto mi tijelo govori jer citam po internetu i Pise da su to prvi znakovi,a vi mi govorite da ne mozes imati simptome trudnoće nakon jednog dana..

----------


## spajalica

gle trudna mozes ostati uz sve oblike kontracepcije. samo je jedan nacin sigran, a to je apstiacija od seksa.
sve simpotome mozda su uzrokovani trudonocom a mozda samo tvojim mozgom.
sve u svemu, mi na forumu kako smo napisali nemamo kristalnu kuglu i da ti kazemo da jesi ili ne nisi. moras cekati odradjeni period da ti test iz ljekarne odgvoroi na tvoje pitanje.

----------


## Argente

Zametak se implantira tek 5-6 dan od spajanja stanica, koje se dogodi na dan ovulacije/eventualno dan poslije. Još dan poslije implantacije počinje se lučiti hormon bhcg. To je dakle prvi moment u kojem bi tvoje tijelo teoretski moglo osjećati neke znakove. 

Ovo sve prije je, znanstveno gledajući, tvoj ufur. Što ne znači da istovremeno ne možeš zaista biti trudna, pa ćeš onda reći “evo, znala sam od prvog momenta”. 

Šanse su iste (zapravo, s obzirom na plodnost prosječne zdrave žene, i višestruko veće) i da “znaš”, a ipak ne budeš trudna.

Kakogod. Najprije ćeš saznati ako odeš izvaditi betu (hormon bhcg) privatno u lab za tipa 150 kuna, za cca tjedan dana, to bi dakle bilo 10 od odnosa i moguće ovulacije. To je naj, naj ranije, i zato sam ti i rekla “privatno” jer ti nijedan ginić neće dati uputnicu da vadiš betu par dana prije nego što uopće trebaš dobiti menstruaciju. Ali ako ćete to smiriti...sretno!

----------


## Kata26

Trudna sam 8 tjedana, imam bolove u prednjem djelu stomaka i leđima koji su počeli odjedamut. Jel je to opasno ili ne molim savjet

----------


## Suzy89

Pozdrav buduce majke..evo moje iskustvo je ovakvo.. imala sam uzasne bolove od 4-6 tjedna, tupa bol nesto sta prije nisam osjetila.. bilo me strah vanmatericne jer tada jos doktor nije bio potvrdio trudnocu ali sve je dobro proslo.. mislim da to skoro svaka zena prodje samo nekima to bude skroz na pocetku i traje kratko.. mene je znalo po noci budit i znala sam se cijela preznojit.. ali onda bi nasla neku pozu, stisla trbuh umirila se i zaspala.. sada sam trudna 10+1 i nema vise bolova...

----------


## Mikki _3009R

Drage mame,trudna sam skoro 6 tjedana,ovaj tjedan bih trebala na prvi pregled.. 
Osim sto imam bolove kao da cu dobiti menstruaciju (mislim da je to normalno) , također su mi se pojavili pikajuci bolovi u jajniku. Kao da me netko upikne nekom iglom. I to zna potrajati. Jel se neka od vas susrela s tim?

----------


## JelenaJA

Zdravo drage  moje
Nadam se da ce mi neka od vas pomoći.
Sinoć mi je krenulo probadanje na desnoj strani stomaka ali celoj desnoj strani.I držalo me je tako celu noć,sada hvala Bogu nema ničega.Nisu to neki jaki bolovi,spavala sam ja.Ali kada se trgnem u snu osećam kao da me neko nožem bode.A juče sam i malo više šetala jer sam većinu provela u kuci i krevetu,pa mi je doktor rekao da se opustim malo i ponašam se normalno.I tako ja juce polako polako i predjem nekih 2km,nije to nesto previše ali ovih dana nisam nesto puno ni izlazila.Desavalo mi se to probadanje ranije ali kratko je trajalo tipa ako brzo hodam ili trčim ali to traje svega 15 tak min.Inače ulazim u 15 tu nedelju i ovo mi je prva trudnoća posla dugog vremena.Pa sam sva paničar sada.

----------


## Tonka2004

Koliko vidim sve se slabije gledaju forumi, a meni su bili od najveće pomoći. Ja sam imala isti problem s bolovima samo na desnoj strani. Ubiti boli me odkada sam trudna. Ponovila sam doktoru u nekoliko navrata da me boli, on je napravio sve pretrage i sve je u redu. Sada sam u 14. tjednu trudnoce, bolove još imam samose mijenjaju, ali nikad nisu prestali, ja sam ih prihvatila kao dio trudnoće i naprosto kao takvu trudnoću. Pitaj doktora kad budeš na pregledu ili ga nazovi telefonski i pitaj. Nemaj srama kad je za tebe i tvoje dijete. Sretno, pozz

----------

